# Dose of Colors



## Sandy072 (Dec 10, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from this brand or tried their products? They are a bit pricy for online only but their shade Berry Me is gorgeous. I would love to hear anyone's thoughts if you've experienced their products!


----------



## nt234 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm hoping and praying I don't miss the restock because I really want to try their liquid lipsticks! I'm also thinking about trying the highlighters.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to pick up Berry Me and one of the highlighters. They are pretty darn pricey though!


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I want to pick up Berry Me and one of the highlighters. They are pretty darn pricey though!


  Right?! I am surprised so many people pay the price point to have items sell out so much! I wonder if they've been or will be at IMATS or sometging


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for starting this thread. I, too, am looking to buy Merlot and Berry Me. They were supposed to restock the regular lipsticks today. I have been speaking to the owner on IG and she is not sure when they are are going to restock the liquid lipsticks. She had said late Nov 6 or early Dec. Now she does not know when. She said she was having some problems with her supplier and inidicated that she would have a better idea of when the liquid lipsticks will be back online next week. IG is a good way to stay in contact with her.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Right?! I am surprised so many people pay the price point to have items sell out so much! I wonder if they've been or will be at IMATS or sometging


  I don't see why they would not be. But they need to get their act together and find a better distribution company before they start teasing the public with their product offerings. Half of their stock is always OOS.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


>


  I sooooo want Berry Me.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Dec 11, 2014)

i just bought my first dose of colors lipstick.. soft touch


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 11, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > I want to pick up Berry Me and one of the highlighters. They are pretty darn pricey though!
> ...


  Keep checking the Exhibitor's page.  If they're not already listed, it's likely they will be.  I know they'll have a booth at IMATS LA in January.  They will be my second or third stop.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 11, 2014)

I picked up a few products at Ricky's NYC beauty supply store. I was shocked at the prices. I had assumed they were drugstore products and was expecting drugstore prices.  Not!  I haven't really fully tested them yet.  I did wear one of the highlighters once and it was kinda sparkly. It has the glitter swirls in it like the Mac Heavenly Creatures MSFs.  Next time I won't go too heavy on the swirls.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2014)

Purple Rain


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 11, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked up a few products at Ricky's NYC beauty supply store. I was shocked at the prices. I had assumed they were drugstore products and was expecting drugstore prices.  Not!  I haven't really fully tested them yet.  I did wear one of the highlighters once and it was kinda sparkly. It has the glitter swirls in it like the Mac Heavenly Creatures MSFs.  Next time I won't go too heavy on the swirls.


  I didn't know Ricky's sold them! Good to know.   





erine1881 said:


> Purple Rain


  Pretty. How do you like the performance? Staying power?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2014)

Liquid matte restock-Dec. 18th @ noon PST


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 13, 2014)

I can't wait. FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!   Has anyone tried their products before. This will be my first time. I can't wait to get my hands  on Berry Me and Merlot.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I didn't know Ricky's sold them! Good to know.  Pretty. How do you like the performance? Staying power?





Vandekamp said:


> I can't wait. FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!   Has anyone tried their products before. This will be my first time. I can't wait to get my hands  on Berry Me and Merlot.


  I haven't tried mine yet, but I'll be ordering all the other liquid mattes as well!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I haven't tried mine yet, but I'll be ordering all the other liquid mattes as well!


  Sounds like a good game plan because it will take them another 12 months to restock. I will back up Berry Me and Merlot as well. I just hope I like it. I wish they were available at Sephora but if that were to happen they would have to step up their game about 100%.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 13, 2014)

Playing with my makeup and just tried on Poise lipstick and Undressed lipgloss.  Nice peachy nude color.  The real test will come when I make up my  whole face.  But I'm glad I bought them.  I don't know if I'm ready for those bold colors but Berry Me looks really pretty.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Playing with my makeup and just tried on Poise lipstick and Undressed lipgloss.  Nice peachy nude color.  The real test will come when I make up my  whole face.  But I'm glad I bought them.  I don't know if I'm ready for those bold colors but Berry Me looks really pretty.


  Berry Me is hot. I hope I can grab one or two or three. Just kidding. Two is enough.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

This thread is quiet. Anyone excited about the restock today.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> This thread is quiet. Anyone excited about the restock today.


  HI!!
  I'm getting Berry Me and possibly Merlot! lol
  hbu?
  I'm so excited!
  I saw the color on Desi Perkins and knew I had to have it


----------



## fashiong1rl (Dec 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> This thread is quiet. Anyone excited about the restock today.


  i purchased a dose of colors lipstick at ricky's.  if you have that store near you, check it out.  the one by me had a lot of stuff that was out of stock on the dose of colors website.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> i purchased a dose of colors lipstick at ricky's.  if you have that store near you, check it out.  the one by me had a lot of stuff that was out of stock on the dose of colors website.


  Their lipsticks all look too creamy for me.. how do u like the one that u have?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> This thread is quiet. Anyone excited about the restock today.


  Meeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 18, 2014)

I am picking up berry me!! Looks like it free shipping too today????


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Meeeeeeeee!!!!


  Which ones are u getting?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Which ones are u getting?


  Definitely Berry Me and Merlot. Possibly Kiss of Fire.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am picking up berry me!! Looks like it free shipping too today????


Yes free shipping today


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes free shipping today


 Are you getting any D????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Are you getting any D????


No V, I would if I could :sigh: You picking up Berry me? That one is so popular.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No V, I would if I could :sigh: You picking up Berry me? That one is so popular.


 Yeah D that's the one I am thinking of picking up!!! You know I am on a liquid lippie kick lately ! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah D that's the one I am thinking of picking up!!! You know I am on a liquid lippie kick lately ! :haha:


You should def get it V, it is a lovely color!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

My aunt decided she needed my help right at 3.. and the website is lagging I can't place an order D:


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 18, 2014)

Their website is not working for me #cries


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> i purchased a dose of colors lipstick at ricky's.  if you have that store near you, check it out.  the one by me had a lot of stuff that was out of stock on the dose of colors website.


   The website crashed. I can't get pass step 2 of the checkout process. This sucks. I am sooooo f*****g pissed with this company.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> Their website is not working for me #cries


  I know. I had my iPad and computer up and none of them could get thru.  This company is not ready for prime time with this website.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> The website crashed. I can't get pass step 2 of the checkout process. This sucks. I am sooooo f*****g pissed with this company.


  And they only have 2 in stock :/
  at least it's berry me, i'm still trying to get the website to work


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 18, 2014)

I gave up after a few tries!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Got the Sephora Pantone Lipstck instead lol!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I gave up after a few tries!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's working now!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> My aunt decided she needed my help right at 3.. and the website is lagging I can't place an order D:


  You are not alone. I can't get thru either. Neither can a girlfriend of mine in FL. They had months to get ready for this day. I give them a BIG F.  This is an epic failure. Most of the lipsticks were gone in 3-5 mins.  If were lucky enough to put something in your cart good luck trying to check it out.  :doomed:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> You are not alone. I can't get thru either. Neither can a girlfriend of mine in FL. They had months to get ready for this day. I give them a BIG F. This is an epic failure. Most of the lipsticks were gone in 3-5 mins.


  It is working now!
  I got Berry me and Kiss of Fire, I wanted Merlot but it wasn't available so... yea.. I hope I like Kiss of Fire.

  I can't wait to get these !

  they really f* up with this...


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 18, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> It is working now! I got Berry me and Kiss of Fire, I wanted Merlot but it wasn't available so... yea.. I hope I like Kiss of Fire.  I can't wait to get these !  they really f* up with this...


 Is shipping still being charged???


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Is shipping still being charged???


  no, it applied a credit of 5.50 to my order, so the shipping was taken off


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> It's working now!


  Not for me


----------



## nt234 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm having major checkout issues as well. :rant:  Edit: as soon as I posted this, I was able to check out. LOL. I originally wanted the bundle, but I guess I'll settle for Berry Me since I also jumped on the Lolita restock this morning.


----------



## KEvers (Dec 18, 2014)

WORST checkout EVER!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 18, 2014)

Its working fine now!!!!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, WTF WTF WTF the bundle was 61 and it is now 78! Not cool!


----------



## misfitted (Dec 18, 2014)

Site finally worked for me! Got the bundle and an extra Merlot and Berry Me. I was 5 seconds from paying for them on Naimie's site. Glad I kept refreshing and got through on DoC's site!


----------



## nt234 (Dec 18, 2014)

Of course after I check out, the bundle is available. :headbang:


----------



## misfitted (Dec 18, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> Yeah, WTF WTF WTF the bundle was 61 and it is now 78! Not cool!


  It's 78 bc the added Pinky Promise to the bundle. Kinda sucks for ppl that don't want that one though.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 18, 2014)

misfitted said:


> It's 78 bc the added Pinky Promise to the bundle. Kinda sucks for ppl that don't want that one though.


  So it is six instead of 5?


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 18, 2014)

Got Berry Me and Kiss of Fire   Already got purple reign from Ricky's


----------



## misfitted (Dec 18, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> So it is six instead of 5?


  It's 5 now. The original set only had 4 shades- Merlot, Kiss of Fire, Purple Rain, and Berry Me. Pinky Promise made the 5th. I wasn't planning on getting it but I went with the bundle bc it still worked out cheaper than buying them all separately.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> So it is six instead of 5?


  It's all 5. Before it was just 4.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 18, 2014)

Got it! Thanks guys.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2014)

It's cheaper for me to order thru Naimies with my pro discount, so I'm going that route. DoC's site was pissing me off to no end!


----------



## misfitted (Dec 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's cheaper for me to order thru Naimies with my pro discount, so I'm going that route. DoC's site was pissing me off to no end!


  I'm jelly! DoC was def not ready for the rush. Probably underestimated the demand. They should have gone the Melt route and shut the entire site down while they updated it, THEN made it available. I think ppls orders were going through and they hadn't even finished enabling everything on the site. Including the free shipping.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I'm jelly! DoC was def not ready for the rush. Probably underestimated the demand. They should have gone the Melt route and shut the entire site down while they updated it, THEN made it available. I think ppls orders were going through and they hadn't even finished enabling everything on the site. Including the free shipping.


  Agreed! Tons of people were charged shipping, had to place separate orders cuz things were showing OOS... It was a hot mess!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ordered mine. Now I'm happy!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

KEvers said:


> WORST checkout EVER!


  I agree with you 1000%. I could not get past step two of the check out process. They have the worst website, the worst check out process and inventory management controls. For awhile it indicated that many of their lipsticks were out of stock and a few minutes later it indicated that most stuff was in stock. This company had months to get it right. They are not ready for prime time IMO. This was a complete disaster. I will NEVER buy anything from Dose of Color again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Agreed! Tons of people were charged shipping, had to place separate orders cuz things were showing OOS... It was a hot mess!


  A hot mess mess was right. It was awful. I was charges for shipping too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> And they only have 2 in stock :/ at least it's berry me, i'm still trying to get the website to work


  I hope you were finally able to get Berry Me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I gave up after a few tries!!! :sigh:  Got the Sephora Pantone Lipstck instead lol!!!


  Is the Marsala lipstick avail now?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Is the Marsala lipstick avail now?


Yes it is available today and still in stock


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes it is available today and still in stock


  Thank you. This is the last lipstick I am buying for a long time. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you. This is the last lipstick I am buying for a long time. Lol


It is a beautiful color to finish off the year of buying


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a beautiful color to finish off the year of buying


  I agree Professor Enabler. :nods:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I agree Professor Enabler. :nods:


:lol:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol:


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> KEvers said:
> 
> 
> > WORST checkout EVER!
> ...


  So glad I skipped this hot mess of a checkout process.  They're going to be at IMATS so their booth be one of the first I'll hit up when I get there.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2014)

I got my DOC lipstick from Ricky's. I wore it this week for the 1st time and I have to say it's a very comfortable liquid lipstick and the color is amazing! I have Merlot. I think I want Berry Me but I may just purchase that from Ricky's as well.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mine says it'll be here the day after xmas. It's coming fedex, but they always update the shipping to come sooner than the date posted, so fingers crossed for wednesday! I ordered Kiss of Fire, 2 Merlot, and 2 Berry Me! I want them NOW!!!


----------



## Dalshandra (Dec 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my DOC lipstick from Ricky's. I wore it this week for the 1st time and I have to say it's a very  comfortable liquid lipstick and the color is amazing! I have Merlot. I think I want Berry Me but I may just purchase that from Ricky's as well.


  Ooh could you tell me which Rickys had the Merlot? The 2 I went to so far only have Purple Rain and Kiss of Fire and I would love to see Merlot!  Thanks in advance and have a great weekend!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my DOC lipstick from Ricky's. I wore it this week for the 1st time and I have to say it's a very comfortable liquid lipstick and the color is amazing! I have Merlot. I think I want Berry Me but I may just purchase that from Ricky's as well.


  Lucky you. Please post swatches. I would like to see what it looks like on a WOC. I wish we had a Ricky's around here.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Mine says it'll be here the day after xmas. It's coming fedex, but they always update the shipping to come sooner than the date posted, so fingers crossed for wednesday! I ordered Kiss of Fire, 2 Merlot, and 2 Berry Me! I want them NOW!!!


  We got basically the same stuff. I wanted Kiss of Fire too but I was so disgusted with the website that I ordered what I really wanted and checked out. I got 2 Merlots and 2 Berry Me. If I were to get anything from this brand again I will go to that online store you told me about.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 21, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Lucky you. Please post swatches. I would like to see what it looks like on a WOC. I wish we had a Ricky's around here.


  I will swatch it later when I get home from work.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 21, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> We got basically the same stuff. I wanted Kiss of Fire too but I was so disgusted with the website that I ordered what I really wanted and checked out. I got 2 Merlots and 2 Berry Me. If I were to get anything from this brand again I will go to that online store you told me about.


  Yes. So many brands too!


----------



## Dalshandra (Dec 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> We actually have a Ricky's here in Miami. Two in South Beach on Lincoln Road. The last time I went they were out of Merlot.
> I will swatch it later when I get home from work.


  Awww nuts hehe thank you anyways! I will just try to be patient and wait for the Ricky's to restock!


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 21, 2014)

I still have not received a confirmation of my order. Should I just file with pp and get my funds back?


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 21, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> I still have not received a confirmation of my order. Should I just file with pp and get my funds back?


  Surprisingly, my order shipped the same day that I ordered it.  It's now up to the USPS.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 21, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> I still have not received a confirmation of my order. Should I just file with pp and get my funds back?


  First you wanna check the website for your order history.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> First you wanna check the website for your order history.


  I can't.. I did a guest checkout because I was never registered before..


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 21, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> I can't.. I did a guest checkout because I was never registered before..


  Oh. Yeah i would've registered during the checkout process, especially if you hadn't ordered from them before. I guess it's just a waiting game then. Or wait til morning and call em.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Oh. Yeah i would've registered during the checkout process, especially if you hadn't ordered from them before. I guess it's just a waiting game then. Or wait til morning and call em.


  Yeah that was my dumb mistake, because I was trying to make an account and it kept timing out.. So I just went ahead and did guest checkout.. If Ricky's had Berry Me when I bought the others ones I wouldn't be going through this lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 21, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Yeah that was my dumb mistake, because I was trying to make an account and it kept timing out.. So I just went ahead and did guest checkout.. If Ricky's had Berry Me when I bought the others ones I wouldn't be going through this lol


  I'm sure everything is fine with it. Just give em a call when they open in the morning and check on it.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 22, 2014)

Like i thought, my lipsticks got bumped from friday to tomorrow! So i can post swatches tomorrow afternoon/evening!


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 23, 2014)

Purchased Berry Me on the 19th but still haven't received any tracking info but it shows that its been shipped online. I'm so excited to finally own this beauty!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 23, 2014)

So I logged into my account and it doesn't seem to be any record of my transaction.
  I do have an email that they took the money from paypal, but no email confirming the order :/
  That's weird, I emailed them :/


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 23, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So I logged into my account and it doesn't seem to be any record of my transaction. I do have an email that they took the money from paypal, but no email confirming the order :/ That's weird, I emailed them :/


  This is what happens with an IG-based company. Totally not prepared to handle shit.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is Merlot. Lip swatch later.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 23, 2014)

Berry Me, Kiss of Fire, Merlot, Purple Rain


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Berry Me, Kiss of Fire, Merlot, Purple Rain


  Thank you for the swatches. I'm going to need Berry Me and Purple Rain now.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 23, 2014)

Hopefully I get mine soon.. Don't understand what's taking so long and I'm in LA lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Purchased Berry Me on the 19th but still haven't received any tracking info but it shows that its been shipped online. I'm so excited to finally own this beauty! :eyelove:


  Me too. I can't wait to get Berry Me too. I also ordered Merlot. Did you get any other colors?


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you for the swatches. I'm going to need Berry Me and Purple Rain now.


  Exactly. Some of these small companies most have a scant internal staff to help ship these orders.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Berry Me, Kiss of Fire, Merlot, Purple Rain


  What??????? You got your lippies. Darn. I envy you. Very, very, very nice swatches.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> What??????? You got your lippies. Darn. I envy you. Very, very, very nice swatches.


  Thanks! Yeah they came a few days early! So happy!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks! Yeah they came a few days early! So happy!!!


  Which one is your fav? What do you think of the quality of the liquid mattes when compared to Pretty Zombie or Lime Crime or KVD?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Which one is your fav? What do you think of the quality of the liquid mattes when compared to Pretty Zombie or Lime Crime or KVD?


  Berry Me is my fave, and they aren't as dry as LC. PZC do transfer a bit, where DoC and LC do not.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Berry Me is my fave, and they aren't as dry as LC. PZC do transfer a bit, where DoC and LC do not.


  Ok. Thanks. I anticipate that Berry Me will be my fav as well. However, your swatch of Merlot is heaven.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Ok. Thanks. I anticipate that Berry Me will be my fav as well. However, your swatch of Merlot is heaven.


  They're both gorgeous! So glad i doubled up on both of them!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ignore my nekkid face.   Here's Berry Me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And Merlot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Purple Rain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kiss of Fire


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ignore my nekkid face.   Here's Berry Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  All four look very pretty on you. Berry Me is my fav on you. You were right. Are the glasses a new fashion statement?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> All four look very pretty on you. Berry Me is my fav on you. You were right. Are the glasses a new fashion statement?


  Thank you my dear! I'm loving Berry Me and Merlot so much!  As for the glasses, My sight went to crap 2yrs ago from chemo. I mostly wear em when I'm at home, and i always when i drive at night. But i don't wear em (or my contacts) as often as i should. I'm very nearsighted!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here is Merlot. Lip swatch later.





erine1881 said:


> Berry Me, Kiss of Fire, Merlot, Purple Rain





erine1881 said:


> Ignore my nekkid face.   Here's Berry Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the swatches Dilli and Erin


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I can't wait to get Berry Me too. I also ordered Merlot. Did you get any other colors?


  No I skipped out on Merlot, I think I have way too many reds at the moment so just Berry me for now. I'm saving for some more lime crime velvetines  lol what did you pick up love?

@erine1881 All of those look great on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm loving purple rain now!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ignore my nekkid face.   Here's Berry Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Berry Me is my fave. I'm kind of purpled out so I think I'll skip that one.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> No I skipped out on Merlot, I think I have way too many reds at the moment so just Berry me for now. I'm saving for some more lime crime velvetines  lol what did you pick up love?  @erine1881  All of those look great on you! :eyelove:  I'm loving purple rain now!


  Thanks Carmen!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 24, 2014)

You're rocking those colors, Erine!   I only got Kiss of Fire just to see if I like this formula since I've never tried this brand before. It was out for delivery today, but of course, I didn't get it. hboy: Friday, hopefully.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> You're rocking those colors, Erine!   I only got Kiss of Fire just to see if I like this formula since I've never tried this brand before. It was out for delivery today, but of course, I didn't get it. hboy: Friday, hopefully.


  Thanks Shontay! They'll look even better once i have my face on lol! That sucks that it didn't come today   Definitely friday tho I'm sure! The formula is nice on these tho. They even smell like cocoa, like the TF chocolate bar palette!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks Shontay! They'll look even better once i have my face on lol! That sucks that it didn't come today   Definitely friday tho I'm sure! The formula is nice on these tho. They even smell like cocoa, like the TF chocolate bar palette!


  Oooh, I love that smell. If I love Kiss of Fire, and I'm sure I will, I'll probably get Berry Me. It's gotten to the point now where I don't even want to try on new lip products if I don't have my face on. :lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Oooh, I love that smell. If I love Kiss of Fire, and I'm sure I will, I'll probably get Berry Me. It's gotten to the point now where I don't even want to try on new lip products if I don't have my face on. :lol:


  Yeah i had the swatches on my hand all evening and was like why do i smell chocolate and then realized it was my hand! And i totally risked it my trying them on and posting my face nekkid, but whatevs. I did it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I only got Kiss of Fire just to see if I like this formula since I've never tried this brand before. It was out for delivery today, but of course, I didn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Waiting to see your lip swatch!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

So friday, I am going to pick up Berry Me! Should I pick up Purple Rain as well?


----------



## nt234 (Dec 24, 2014)

Erine, they all look great on you! I just received Berry Me today. I only swatched it on my hand since I didn't check the mail until just now, but here are comparison shots of Stila's Aria on the left and Berry Me on the right.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Aria is a really good dupe, just ever so slightly lighter than Berry Me. I also feel like Berry Me is a tad more red.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 24, 2014)

I've tried three of those Stila stains and Aria is the only one I kept. I noticed that they feel sticky on the lips. They dry completely and there's no transfer, but that stickiness is gross.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I've tried three of those Stila stains and Aria is the only one I kept. I noticed that they feel sticky on the lips. They dry completely and there's no transfer, but that stickiness is gross.


  Are you saying the Stila product is sticky? I've had Aria in my loves at Sephora for some time now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Are you saying the Stila product is sticky? I've had Aria in my loves at Sephora for some time now.


  Yup. All three of the ones I've tried feel sticky. It's one of those products you are always aware that you have it on.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Saw this at naimies today.....I know DoC hasn't made any announcements but Coral Crush coming soon


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 26, 2014)

So I was pretty upset Dose of colors hadn't sent me a confirmation of my order, or anything.
  I tried calling and emailing them and no response, so I opened a paypal dispute. 
  Two seconds later I had a confirmation of order from them....

  Funny Dose of Colors... 

  :/ 
  All I want is my package. 

  edit:
  They answered:

Hello, Your order is in reversed status. We can either give you a full refund or ship the package today. Let us know what you would like us to do. To get the packages shipped you will have to close this Paypal dispute so the funds get released. You will get an automated email with tracking info


-----

I hope they ship it today, I'm seriously upset about this :/ ugh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So I was pretty upset Dose of colors hadn't sent me a confirmation of my order, or anything. I tried calling and emailing them and no response, so I opened a paypal dispute.  Two seconds later I had a confirmation of order from them....  Funny Dose of Colors...   :/  All I want is my package.   edit: They answered:  [COLOR=333333]Hello, Your order is in reversed status. We can either give you a full refund or ship the package today. Let us know what you would like us to do. To get the packages shipped you will have to close this Paypal dispute so the funds get released. You will get an automated email with tracking info[/COLOR]   [COLOR=333333]-----[/COLOR]  [COLOR=333333]I hope they ship it today, I'm seriously upset about this :/ ugh[/COLOR]


I'm sorry you had an issue with them. I hope they do ship it out today for you!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just got my Kiss of Fire. It's beautiful. I don't really need any of the other shades, but I get excited about good lip stains. Maybe Berry Me and Merlot, but not right now. I've spent a lot of money this week. Plus, a certain website I ordered from decided to double charge me, so I'll wait for that mess to settle. hboy:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sorry you had an issue with them. I hope they do ship it out today for you!


  And just like I expected, I cancelled the paypal dispute and they did NOT send me the tracking as promised.
  Fabulous.
  Never ordering from them again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> And just like I expected, I cancelled the paypal dispute and they did NOT send me the tracking as promised. Fabulous. Never ordering from them again.


Wow that sucks!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 26, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> And just like I expected, I cancelled the paypal dispute and they did NOT send me the tracking as promised.
> Fabulous.
> Never ordering from them again.


  i did not receive any confirmation mail or a tracking email but did get berry me today!! wow they really handled it poorly!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope you get a mail soon!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So I was pretty upset Dose of colors hadn't sent me a confirmation of my order, or anything. I tried calling and emailing them and no response, so I opened a paypal dispute.  Two seconds later I had a confirmation of order from them....  Funny Dose of Colors...   :/  All I want is my package.   edit: They answered:  [COLOR=333333]Hello, Your order is in reversed status. We can either give you a full refund or ship the package today. Let us know what you would like us to do. To get the packages shipped you will have to close this Paypal dispute so the funds get released. You will get an automated email with tracking info[/COLOR]   [COLOR=333333]-----[/COLOR]  [COLOR=333333]I hope they ship it today, I'm seriously upset about this :/ ugh[/COLOR]


  I guess money talks. Lol. I hope you get your order soon. My stuff arrived today. I got Merlot and Berry Me.


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> i did not receive any confirmation mail or a tracking email but did get berry me today!! wow they really handled it poorly!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Are you ladies liking Berry me? I finally get mines on Monday I hope I love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Picked up Berry Me and Purple Rain today ompom:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 27, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Oh wow! I'm so sorry this is happened to you hboy:  have you tried contacting them again?   Are you ladies liking Berry me? I finally get mines on Monday I hope I love it


  I do like it. I thought it would be darker though but when I line the lips with Nightmoth it is perfect.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Picked up Berry Me and Purple Rain today ompom:


  Hope you love it too Dolly.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 27, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Oh wow! I'm so sorry this is happened to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yea I contacted them before the end of the day and emailed them, asked them where the shipping confirmation was or tracking number, since they promised it.
  But no response.. 

  I am so pissed. Seriously if u can't send it to me, that's fine, I will wait, just tell me how long.
  For effin sakes, I waited months for them to restock the stupid color.
  If I had known, I would have just ordered it from Naimie's, I placed an order there the other day.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 27, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So I was pretty upset Dose of colors hadn't sent me a confirmation of my order, or anything. I tried calling and emailing them and no response, so I opened a paypal dispute.  Two seconds later I had a confirmation of order from them....  Funny Dose of Colors...   :/  All I want is my package.   edit: They answered:  [COLOR=333333]Hello, Your order is in reversed status. We can either give you a full refund or ship the package today. Let us know what you would like us to do. To get the packages shipped you will have to close this Paypal dispute so the funds get released. You will get an automated email with tracking info[/COLOR]   [COLOR=333333]-----[/COLOR]  [COLOR=333333]I hope they ship it today, I'm seriously upset about this :/ ugh[/COLOR]


  I was going to file a dispute too.. But I held out. I actually got the package Tuesday and the tracking info magically emailed Christmas Eve smh   I will go to naimes now that I'm in LA or try to order with Ricky's NYC going forward


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea I contacted them before the end of the day and emailed them, asked them where the shipping confirmation was or tracking number, since they promised it. But no response..   I am so pissed. Seriously if u can't send it to me, that's fine, I will wait, just tell me how long. For effin sakes, I waited months for them to restock the stupid color. If I had known, I would have just ordered it from Naimie's, I placed an order there the other day.


  I'm sorry you are still going thru this maddening ordeal. I have personally vowed to not order directly from them again because I so hate their website. I will order from Naimie the next time.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 28, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm sorry you are still going thru this maddening ordeal. I have personally vowed to not order directly from them again because I so hate their website. I will order from Naimie the next time.


  Yea if I don't get my tracking by Tuesday, i am filing a dispute and getting my money back.
  I have no patience for this, I've waited since the 18th... that's just bad business


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea if I don't get my tracking by Tuesday, i am filing a dispute and getting my money back. I have no patience for this, I've waited since the 18th... that's just bad business


  I would publicly air your unhappiness with Dose of Color everyday on IG. Believe me they will take notice IMMEDIATELY. They will definitely make things happen even if they have to overnight a duplicate order to you to get you to stop saying bad things about their company. Try it. Take advantage of the beauty of social media.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anyone think Merlot looks like Kinky or Stunner? I do.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 28, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I would publicly air your unhappiness with Dose of Color everyday on IG. Believe me they will take notice IMMEDIATELY. They will definitely make things happen even if they have to overnight a duplicate order to you to get you to stop saying bad things about their company. Try it. Take advantage of the beauty of social media.


  I didn't want to be that person, but I just posted on their latest picture. 
  Thanks


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I didn't want to be that person, but I just posted on their latest picture.  Thanks


  Good. That will light a fire under their butt to get their act together. Fast!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 28, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I didn't want to be that person, but I just posted on their latest picture.  Thanks


Keep us updated. I hope it works...fingers crossed


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Keep us updated. I hope it works...fingers crossed


  makeupbyanna DMd me directly on instagram...
  She said she would call me this morning to update me on where my order was and apologized... so... yay for an answer, but I hope she does follow up.

  Thank you V, it worked hahaa... it was fast, it took her like 20 minutes to message me lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> makeupbyanna DMd me directly on instagram... She said she would call me this morning to update me on where my order was and apologized... so... yay for an answer, but I hope she does follow up.  Thank you V, it worked hahaa... it was fast, it took her like 20 minutes to message me lmao


Lmao yay!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> makeupbyanna DMd me directly on instagram...
> She said she would call me this morning to update me on where my order was and apologized... so... yay for an answer, but I hope she does follow up.
> 
> Thank you V, it worked hahaa... it was fast, it took her like 20 minutes to message me lmao


  Wonderful. I am so glad to hear that. Companies nowdays do not play when their reputation is on the line. I hope she resolves it today once and for all.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Wonderful. I am so glad to hear that. Companies nowdays do not play when their reputation is on the line. I hope she resolves it today once and for all.


  now she answered she says it shows they refunded me, but there's no refund and I didn't request a refund.
  These people are a mess.. seriously...


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> now she answered she says it shows they refunded me, but there's no refund and I didn't request a refund.
> These people are a mess.. seriously...


  Sometimes it take 3-4 days for a refund to show up in your account. Maybe they are simply refunding your money for the hassle.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> now she answered she says it shows they refunded me, but there's no refund and I didn't request a refund. These people are a mess.. seriously...


  Once (if) the refund goes thru, just order it thru naimies.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Once (if) the refund goes thru, just order it thru naimies.


  love the (if) haha
  I just got tracking.. I'm confused :/
  haha

  okay well fingers crossed that it will get here one day XD


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> love the (if) haha
> I just got tracking.. I'm confused :/
> haha
> 
> okay well fingers crossed that it will get here one day XD


  I would not elect to go thru them. Like Erine said just go thru Naimies. I hope they have Berry Me though.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I would not elect to go thru them. Like Erine said just go thru Naimies. I hope they have Berry Me though.


  Yea I won't order from them again, but if this one shipped already that's fine.
  The tracking says it shipped the 27th...


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea I won't order from them again, but if this one shipped already that's fine. The tracking says it shipped the 27th...


  How did your story end after talking to the company owner?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> How did your story end after talking to the company owner?


  She sent me the tracking, said it went out so I will track it and hope it comes soon 

  and as I am typing this, the package arrived ! yay!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> She sent me the tracking, said it went out so I will track it and hope it comes soon   and as I am typing this, the package arrived ! yay!!  :flower:


Woohoo! I'm glad it finally arrived


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Woohoo! I'm glad it finally arrived


  yeaaa i wanna do my makeup to see what this looks like  so excited for Berry Me


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> yeaaa i wanna do my makeup to see what this looks like  so excited for Berry Me


  Can't wait to see it. I'm glad you got your order.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Can't wait to see it. I'm glad you got your order.


  I wasn't expecting it, so I decided to use a self tanning towel thingy from Tarte, so now I can't do my makeup haha.
  But I will later  
  I gotta read the instructions and see how long until I can wash my face...

  Does it happen to everyone else that ur face is darker than your neck?
  like just one shade but it makes it a pain in the balls to find a good foundation that won't make me look ashy, I like to match it to my neck, otherwise i look crazy lmao.. so yea ://
  i wear sunscreen and my face just likes to be darker than my neck and chest... thank you mother nature >.<

  hopefully this thing will even me out. last time i did it months ago it evened it out
  I was so dark tho, I loved it xD


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wasn't expecting it, so I decided to use a self tanning towel thingy from Tarte, so now I can't do my makeup haha.
> But I will later
> I gotta read the instructions and see how long until I can wash my face...
> 
> ...


  Girl my head is way darker then the rest of me.  When I was younger one side of my face was darker than the other. It was like someone drew a line down the center of my face. I'm just glad that it eventually evened out. I don't think anyone really notices other than immediate family. I'm guessing its the same with you. I've never noticed a thing other than perfect makeup when you post pictures.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl my head is way darker then the rest of me.  When I was younger one side of my face was darker than the other. It was like someone drew a line down the center of my face. I'm just glad that it eventually evened out. I don't think anyone really notices other than immediate family. I'm guessing its the same with you. I've never noticed a thing other than perfect makeup when you post pictures.


  Thank you, you are too kind girl 





  that's so weird, I wonder why that happens. It bothers me so much that it's only like 1 shade, I don't think anyone else notices but... O_O 
  drives me nuts... 
  i'm glad urs evened out! maybe mine will just go away soon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> yeaaa i wanna do my makeup to see what this looks like  so excited for Berry Me


Berry Me is  lol do your makeup and put it on


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Berry Me is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will  my arm is killing me tho, im feeling so depressed over it.
  Maybe in a little bit 
  It will probably cheer me up
  My brother noticed I was sad so he bought me some Thai for lunch
  :3


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I will  my arm is killing me tho, im feeling so depressed over it. Maybe in a little bit  It will probably cheer me up My brother noticed I was sad so he bought me some Thai for lunch :3


What a nice brother  I'm sorry you feel down :hug:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> She sent me the tracking, said it went out so I will track it and hope it comes soon   and as I am typing this, the package arrived ! yay!!  :flower:


  :con:  Finally!!! Your package has arrived. Do you like it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sorry you feel down


  Thanks! Yea he's nice sometimes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Right!   Yea so far so good! Gotta try them on my lips with my makeup done  will do soon  Thanks! Yea he's nice sometimes


I have a brother like that lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 2, 2015)

Really want to try these.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Really want to try these.


  I would. Give it a try. I just bought Merlot and Berry Me. What's holding you back?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Really want to try these.


I've got Merlot, Purple Rain and Berry Me....they are so worth it! Give them a try


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

As much as their website was a royal fuckup...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> As much as their website was a royal fuckup...


  Oh shit. :thud:   My only problem with their site was I had to contact them for shipping info. I didn't have a problem checking out during the restock, but I shouldn't have to contact them wondering where's my stuff.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Oh shit. :thud:   My only problem with their site was I had to contact them for shipping info. I didn't have a problem checking out during the restock, but I shouldn't have to contact them wondering where's my stuff.


  I will buy 2 to make shipping worth it!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> As much as their website was a royal fuckup...


  That's gorgeous! Guess I'll need to hit up their booth first before I head to Lime Crime.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> As much as their website was a royal fuckup...


  Damn. And I said I would never order from their website again. I guess I will have to make an exception this one time.  I hope their website is ready for the traffic.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I will buy 2 to make shipping worth it!


  I know right.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Damn. And I said I would never order from their website again. I guess I will have to make an exception this one time.  I hope their website is ready for the traffic.


  They always find a way to break us! Bastards!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> They always find a way to break us! Bastards!


  I know right.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know right.


  But it's so beautimous! So it's ok hehe


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> As much as their website was a royal fuckup...


:thud: daaaamn!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 3, 2015)

I hope Black Rose pulls more red instead of brown on me. It reminds me of a cross between Wicked and Salem or Vamp and Salem.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I hope Black Rose pulls more red instead of brown on me. It reminds me of a cross between Wicked and Salem or Vamp and Salem.


  I doesn't look like it really has any red in it at all :nope:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I doesn't look like it really has any red in it at all :nope:


  I need to,see a lip swatch.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> As much as their website was a royal fuckup...








  I want it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

I was really trying to avoid this brand. 

  Erine how does Berry Me and Purple Rain compare to your other vampy or purple shades...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I was really trying to avoid this brand.   Erine how does Berry Me and Purple Rain compare to your other vampy or purple shades...


  Don't avoid this brand. I tried one shade and loved it so much I have another coming. They're great. oke:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you ladies excited about the new Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid matte lipsticks. They debut Jan. 7th.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








    I see a lot of similarities with Melt, Dose of Color, KVD, Lime Crime and Pretty Zombie.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Don't avoid this brand. I tried one shade and loved it so much I have another coming. They're great.


  LOL  You're no good!   Which ones do you have.  I guess I should just order the set whenever it comes back huh?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL  You're no good!   Which ones do you have.  I guess I should just order the set whenever it comes back huh?


  I have Kiss of Fire. That's the only one that interested me, initially and I wanted to make sure I liked the formula. If a stain doesn't dry these problem lips out then it's all good. I decided to get Berry Me just so I could have two. I would've gotten it yesterday if my crackhead mailman could process the thought of unlocking the gate to get to my mailbox. hboy: If you love all the colors, then you_ can_ wait for the set, but I don't know how long that would be.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

Imma need this times 2


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Imma need this times 2


  OH hecky yeah!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OH hecky yeah!


It is


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Imma need this times 2


  Me, too. Since no Lime Crime booth at IMATS LA this year, DoC is where I'll be heading first after all.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Me, too. Since no Lime Crime booth at IMATS LA this year, DoC is where I'll be heading first after all.


Awesome. I was almost able to go to the Imats LA this year but life got in the way. So I will live vicariously through you :hug:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lips, brows and liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Lips, brows and liner


and it looks damn good


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

That color is beautiful!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Me, too. Since no Lime Crime booth at IMATS LA this year, DoC is where I'll be heading first after all.


  Lucky you going to imats I've always wanted to go. Can you do a cp for that color? Well if you're allowed to purchase more than 1


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> Lucky you going to imats I've always wanted to go. Can you do a cp for that color? Well if you're allowed to purchase more than 1


  CPs belong in the appropriate thread, not in the Discussion threads.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> CPs belong in the appropriate thread, not in the Discussion threads.


  Soweee babe just thought out loud...


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> Soweee babe just thought out loud...


  Ahhh ok. It was coming off as a request, and i knew you knew better :kiss:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Imma need this times 2


  This lipstick goes on both the "MUST HAVE" and the "BU" List.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

LE Black Rose is selling for $20 at the Imats LA


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> LE Black Rose is selling for $20 at the Imats LA


  BR will be mine.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 17, 2015)

They are limiting purchase of Black Rose to 1 per person PER DAY! Ack!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> They are limiting purchase of Black Rose to 1 per person PER DAY! Ack!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jan 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> They are limiting purchase of Black Rose to 1 per person PER DAY! Ack!


  I guess that's fair... :shrugs:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> I guess that's fair... :shrugs:


  :agree:


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 19, 2015)

Did quick haphazard swatches before I go to bed. I love this shade! My pics don't do it justice!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


  It is beautiful


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2015)

gorgeous!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Did quick haphazard swatches before I go to bed. I love this shade! My pics don't do it justice!


  YES!!! :drools:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 20, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Did quick haphazard swatches before I go to bed. I love this shade! My pics don't do it justice!


  Pretty. Is that Berry Me or Merlot?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Pretty. Is that Berry Me or Merlot?


  Black Rose


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Black Rose


  Oh. Thanks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

Black Rose


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Soo pretty D


----------



## Shannyn (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  You look gorgeous!! Black Rose is amazing. Love it! I'm definitely going to be needing a back up.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black Rose


  Wowza. You look amazing in Black Rose.  Is it BU worthy?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

Shannyn said:


> You look gorgeous!! Black Rose is amazing. Love it! I'm definitely going to be needing a back up.
> Thank you love. Black Rose is truly amazing. I need a BU and a backup for my BU lol
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vandekamp*
> ...


  Thank you Vande


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Looks beautiful on you Dolly! Of course, I knew it would as you rock every color I've seen you in!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Looks beautiful on you Dolly! Of course, I knew it would as you rock every color I've seen you in!


Thank you  This is by far my fave DoC color!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 26, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Looks beautiful on you Dolly! Of course, I knew it would as you rock every color I've seen you in!


  I know right. It's so unfair.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2015)

LOL Vande. 
  Very pretty Dolly.


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Ayyy! So pretty on you Doll baby. I'm loving the "come hither" look in the first pic lol. I definitely have to check this out when they decide they can be bothered to stock it online.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know right. It's so unfair.


:lol: 


Prettypackages said:


> LOL Vande.  Very pretty Dolly.


Thank you :kiss:    





Shars said:


> Ayyy! So pretty on you Doll baby. I'm loving the "come hither" look in the first pic lol. I definitely have to check this out when they decide they can be bothered to stock it online.


:lol: :haha: thank you and it'll be out in March


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I want it!


----------



## nt234 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black Rose


  It's gorgeous! I need it!


----------



## cherrylewis (Jan 28, 2015)

Having tried the Berry me i think it goes on easily, its very pigmented and has staying power since I had coffee and ate lunch with it on without it removing. The first Dose of Colors I tried was the Fiery Red but it did not compliment my skin tone so I was reluctant to buy the Berry me but having worn it I can certainly say its worth the money. Not to mention it also has a mild nice smell.


----------



## lele86 (Jan 28, 2015)

I brought mines from names.com


----------



## lele86 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## lele86 (Jan 28, 2015)

Naimies.com *


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

cherrylewis said:


> Having tried the Berry me i think it goes on easily, its very pigmented and has staying power since I had coffee and ate lunch with it on without it removing. The first Dose of Colors I tried was the Fiery Red but it did not compliment my skin tone so I was reluctant to buy the Berry me but having worn it I can certainly say its worth the money. Not to mention it also has a mild nice smell.


  This looks beautiful on you.


----------



## cherrylewis (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 9, 2015)

Berry Me was not as pretty on me as the swatches I had seen. Without a dark liner there is nothing special about it.  I don't think I will be buying from the company again.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 9, 2015)

Not crazy about Berry Me, either. I still like it enough to keep one, but I'll probably put the other in the CB.   Black Rose is beautiful, though, so if you're interested in that, you may not want to give up on the company just yet.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Not crazy about Berry Me, either. I still like it enough to keep one, but I'll probably put the other in the CB.   Black Rose is beautiful, though, so if you're interested in that, you may not want to give up on the company just yet.


  I forgot about Black Rose. I'll keep my eyes open for that one.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Berry Me was not as pretty on me as the swatches I had seen. Without a dark liner there is nothing special about it. I don't think I will be buying from the company again.


  I feel the same way, on me it's more red than berry ? lol... weird


----------



## CarmenK (Feb 9, 2015)

I agree with you ladies. Berry Me didn't wow me either


----------



## cherrylewis (Feb 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Berry Me was not as pretty on me as the swatches I had seen. Without a dark liner there is nothing special about it. I don't think I will be buying from the company again  Honestly I find lately there are so many companies coming out with Lip Stains/Liquid Lipsticks but somehow I always go back to my LimeCrime. I recently bought Pansy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 12, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> I agree with you ladies. Berry Me didn't wow me either :sigh:





v0ltagekid said:


> I feel the same way, on me it's more red than berry ? lol... weird


  I'm glad I'm not the only one who was a bit disappointed with Berry Me.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who was a bit disappointed with Berry Me.


  Yea, it is definitely a different color on me. A really nice red, not a berry color lol...
  Good news is that I used it with my new nightingale liner and a little bit of currant in the outer corners of my lips, and it makes it a little more red so it's prettier that way.
  Otherwise I feel like you see my lips through the lipstick .. .idk weird . almost like it's not opaque enough on it's on. 

  Sorry for the grainy pic, I was sending a FOTD pic to my friend haha..


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea, it is definitely a different color on me. A really nice red, not a berry color lol... Good news is that I used it with my new nightingale liner and a little bit of currant in the outer corners of my lips, and it makes it a little more red so it's prettier that way. Otherwise I feel like you see my lips through the lipstick .. .idk weird . almost like it's not opaque enough on it's on.   Sorry for the grainy pic, I was sending a FOTD pic to my friend haha..


  Absolutely beautiful on you. I will have to try that combo. I definitely looks more red on you than on me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea, it is definitely a different color on me. A really nice red, not a berry color lol...
> Good news is that I used it with my new nightingale liner and a little bit of currant in the outer corners of my lips, and it makes it a little more red so it's prettier that way.
> Otherwise I feel like you see my lips through the lipstick .. .idk weird . almost like it's not opaque enough on it's on.
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic, I was sending a FOTD pic to my friend haha..


  Gorgeous comb! You look so lovely!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous comb! You look so lovely!


 
  Thank you Dolly


----------



## Howards End (Feb 17, 2015)

Haha I can't believe I just became aware of this brand, glad I came here though, I will definitely order through Ricky's.  They carry the DoC nude lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

Would you buy from Dose of Color again? I don't think I will. I'm not crazy about the quality of their products.  Is it just me?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Would you buy from Dose of Color again? I don't think I will. I'm not crazy about the quality of their products. Is it just me?


  I don't think I will, ... but I'll check them out at IMATS maybe.. if the line isn't too long lol


----------



## CarmenK (Feb 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Would you buy from Dose of Color again? I don't think I will. I'm not crazy about the quality of their products. Is it just me?


I don't think I will either. I'm not too crazy about the formula.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> I don't think I will either. I'm not too crazy about the formula.


  Glad to hear I am not alone.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I don't think I will, ... but I'll check them out at IMATS maybe.. if the line isn't too long lol


  Hope to see you at IMATS in NY.


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hope to see you at IMATS in NY.


  Which day are you going again Vandy?


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which day are you going again Vandy?


  Sunday because Saturday is sold out I hear. You?


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sunday because Saturday is sold out I hear. You?


  I'm going both Saturday and Sunday. General admission tickets for both Saturday and Sunday are sold out but if you know someone who has a pro card, they can buy you a ticket as their guest from what I've been told.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hope to see you at IMATS in NY.


  Yes girl! I will be there on Sunday, I hope to see u too!
  I want to get a Saturday ticket but don't know anyone with a pro card who would be able to get one  for me :/


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yes girl! I will be there on Sunday, I hope to see u too! I want to get a Saturday ticket but don't know anyone with a pro card who would be able to get one  for me :/


  Me either. Maybe we can put out the call and someone can answer it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm going both Saturday and Sunday. General admission tickets for both Saturday and Sunday are sold out but if you know someone who has a pro card, they can buy you a ticket as their guest from what I've been told.


  Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone feel Dose of Color was overrated? I sure do. I do not see myself purchasing from them anymore. I had such high hopes for Berry Me. I think Sephora's Blackberry Sorbet is everything I wanted Berry Me to be and it is cheaper.


----------



## CarmenK (Mar 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone feel Dose of Color was overrated? I sure do. I do not see myself purchasing from them anymore. I had such high hopes for Berry Me. I think Sephora's Blackberry Sorbet is everything I wanted Berry Me to be and it is cheaper.


ITA! I only own Berry Me and I do think its a little overrated. I really don't even like the formula of it either. I will have to try blackberry sorbet. I love the sephora liquid lipsticks!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 8, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> ITA! I only own Berry Me and I do think its a little overrated. I really don't even like the formula of it either. I will have to try blackberry sorbet. I love the sephora liquid lipsticks! :eyelove:


  Blackberry Sorbet is a lip stain in every sense of the word. It has true staying power.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 8, 2015)

I had such high hopes for Berry Me and it was a letdown. I'm going to continue to play with it, but I'll probably sell my backup.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I had such high hopes for Berry Me and it was a letdown. I'm going to continue to play with it, but I'll probably sell my backup.


  Me too. I was disappointed. I, too, had high hopes for Berry Me and Merlot.


----------



## Jayjayy (Mar 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone feel Dose of Color was overrated? I sure do. I do not see myself purchasing from them anymore. I had such high hopes for Berry Me. I think Sephora's Blackberry Sorbet is everything I wanted Berry Me to be and it is cheaper.


  For some reason the colors aren't as vivid on me as in pictures. I really like the thinner formula after getting used to it and LOVE the applicator but the hype had me let down. I don't regret them by any means but I know what you mean. Blackberry Sorbet didn't work on me. The quest for the perfect purple continues!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 22, 2015)

Is anyone excited for the release of Black Rose and Berry Me 2?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Is anyone excited for the release of Black Rose and Berry Me 2?


  me!!! I hope they have them* at IMATS!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Is anyone excited for the release of Black Rose and Berry Me 2?


Meeeeee!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 22, 2015)

waiting for black rose.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Is anyone excited for the release of Black Rose and Berry Me 2?


  yeah i am!!!


----------



## nt234 (Mar 22, 2015)

I wish I hadn't bought into the Berry Me hype - Berry Me 2 looks so much better to me! I'm excited for Black Rose though.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 22, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I wish I hadn't bought into the Berry Me hype - Berry Me 2 looks so much better to me! I'm excited for Black Rose though.


  Berry Me 2 is gorgeous. I hope it is true to color.  I've decided to get it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> waiting for black rose.


  I am falling off the wagon too. I think I will get Black Rose.  Does anyone know if they have worked out their website issues? I sure hope so.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 22, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I had such high hopes for Berry Me and it was a letdown. I'm going to continue to play with it, but I'll probably sell my backup.


  Have you seen Berry Me 2?


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> yeah i am!!!


  Are you going to back them up Erine?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you going to back them up Erine?


  Duh! :haha:


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Duh! :haha:


  I think I will get one of each for now. If I like Berry Me 2, I will likely back that shade up for sure later on.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 23, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Has anyone ordered from this brand or tried their products? They are a bit pricy for online only but their shade Berry Me is gorgeous. I would love to hear anyone's thoughts if you've experienced their products!


  [@]Vandekamp[/@]... You little enabler lol. That is hot


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


>


  It's hot...@Marsha Pomells


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's hot...@Marsha Pomells
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Marsha Pomells*
> ...


  Bwahahaaa, I didn't even see you made it in here before me!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> @Vandekamp... You little enabler lol. That is hot


  I think she was showing you #2 that comes out on Friday...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's hot...@Marsha Pomells


  Seeing that I'm being a good girl and skipping *ALL* of the lipsticks in PT, I could treat myself


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Seeing that I'm being a good girl and skipping *ALL* of the lipsticks in PT, I could treat myself


  They really need to update their stock...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 23, 2015)

I just want Black Rose. They need to hurry up!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2015)

waiting for black rose.
 I don't see the. Difference between berry me and berry me 2.  I'm kinda. Concerned about ordering. Some ppl love the formula and others don't.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> waiting for black rose. I don't see the. Difference between berry me and berry me 2. I'm kinda. Concerned about ordering. Some ppl love the formula and others don't.


  Berry Me 2 looks more pink to me. At least from the lip swatch they put out. It's always kinda scary ordering something when you can't test it out first. I have no idea what their return policy is because thankfully I love the ones I got. I said before they're the best lip stains I've ever tried. You won't know unless you take the plunge, though.   I honestly don't see the point in doing the restock and releasing black rose on different days. hboy:


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Seeing that I'm being a good girl and skipping *ALL* of the lipsticks in PT, I could treat myself


  Yes. You could treat yourself. Go for it Marsha.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> waiting for black rose.
> I don't see the. Difference between berry me and berry me 2. I'm kinda. Concerned about ordering. Some ppl love the formula and others don't.


  I see a big difference. Berry Me 2 reminds me of Flat Out Fabulous in a liquid matte formula. I have high hopes for this shade. I hope Dose of Color does not let me down. I was not impressed with the first Berry Me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> They really need to update their stock...


  I know. It looks like all of the liquid mattes are SOLD OUT. That seems to be a big problem with the smaller cosmetic companies.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Yes. You could treat yourself. Go for it Marsha.oke:


  I'm checking their website as we speak


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm checking their website as we speak


  I did not see it on their website. Check their IG page.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I did not see it on their website. Check their IG page.


  Following them now. Their website looks very interesting too


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't think this was posted...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  it's funny, my Berry Me, looks more like Berry Me 2...  haha


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> it's funny, my Berry Me, looks more like Berry Me 2...  haha


 I was just gonna say that! My current one looks more like the second pic than the first!! :blink: lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Thanks for posting. I can definitey see the difference.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for posting. I can definitey see the difference.


  Let's hope there's as much difference IRL!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Let's hope there's as much difference IRL!


  I know right.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 24, 2015)

Does DoC take a while to ship? I can't wait for the restock and to try out their matte formula!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Does DoC take a while to ship? I can't wait for the restock and to try out their matte formula!


  Yea I had to post on their instagram for them to ship to me.. It had been like 2 weeks.
  Makeupbyanna called me and got it sorted out, she shipped my package to me, so that was nice


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea I had to post on their instagram for them to ship to me.. It had been like 2 weeks.
> Makeupbyanna called me and got it sorted out, she shipped my package to me, so that was nice


  Ugh.

  I want Kiss of Fire and Berry Me 2. 
  I see KoF is on a different seller who likely has faster shipping. I'm so impatient, I might order through them...
  I'm also really tempted to buy LC's Utopia through another website. I don't own any LC and I don't really know about giving them my money or not. I just looove the color!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 25, 2015)

if anyone is interested in the highlights, i saw them yesterday at ricky's in nyc.  they had them all in stock in store.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Ugh.
> 
> I want Kiss of Fire and Berry Me 2.
> I see KoF is on a different seller who likely has faster shipping. I'm so impatient, I might order through them...
> I'm also really tempted to buy LC's Utopia through another website. I don't own any LC and I don't really know about giving them my money or not. I just looove the color!


  wherever u buy it from they will get a profit anyway :/

  I am super impatient too :/ so idk if I will order directly from them again. 
  But hey, maybe U will have a different experience


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> wherever u buy it from they will get a profit anyway :/
> 
> I am super impatient too :/ so idk if I will order directly from them again.
> But hey, maybe U will have a different experience


  No, I know! I'm more concern about my money hacking. I've come to the realization that a lot of companies have shitty CEOs. Idk. Maybe I'll just live with KVD's LUV as a near dupe.  

  Maybe.I don't wanna hesitate on BM2 and then they're out of stock for months again. I'd be upset!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> No, I know! I'm more concern about my money hacking. I've come to the realization that a lot of companies have shitty CEOs. Idk. Maybe I'll just live with KVD's LUV as a near dupe.
> 
> Maybe.I don't wanna hesitate on BM2 and then they're out of stock for months again. I'd be upset!


  I ordered twice since the "hacking period" and none of the times did my information get stolen (as far as I know that is)
  I did order with Paypal both times. But I heard some people are getting prepaid gift cards to order, so maybe that's the safest way?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Does DoC take a while to ship? I can't wait for the restock and to try out their matte formula!


  If I recall correctly, it only took a day or two for mine to ship. I know I didn't have to contact them, but I remember some people having to do that and complaining on their IG.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 25, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> If I recall correctly, it only took a day or two for mine to ship. I know I didn't have to contact them, but I remember some people having to do that and complaining on their IG.


  I guess I will take a gamble!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just want Black Rose. They need to hurry up!!!!!


Right! That's all that I want!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Right! That's all that I want!!


  Me too! I wonder if it'll be discounted at IMATS.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too! I wonder if it'll be discounted at IMATS.


That'd be great! But I know the line would show no mercy!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> That'd be great! But I know the line would show *no mercy!!*









 So true. At least they'll be a good set of us there so we can buddy up and just all hop back in the line at the right time! There are a couple other items I want from them. I'm going to be broke after IMATS...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> if anyone is interested in the highlights, i saw them yesterday at ricky's in nyc. they had them all in stock in store.


  oh gosh!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't know that I want to wait until Imats to see if they will have Berry Me 2 in stock on Sunday.
  I think I want to get it today, I wonder what time they will restock :/


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I don't know that I want to wait until Imats to see if they will have Berry Me 2 in stock on Sunday.
> I think I want to get it today, I wonder what time they will restock :/


  I'm not waiting! I'm getting it today!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I'm not waiting! I'm getting it today!


  I'm not the only one then haha  Nice

  It looks super pretty... Are you picking up anything else?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm not the only one then haha  Nice
> 
> It looks super pretty... Are you picking up anything else?


  No I have everything else of the liquid lipsticks. Maybe the highlighters if I go to the store in NYC today (or if they secretly restock online)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> No I have everything else of the liquid lipsticks. Maybe the highlighters if I go to the store in NYC today (or if they secretly restock online)


  I have the gold one and I wasn't impressed.
  :/
  I can swatch it got u later if u want!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have the gold one and I wasn't impressed.
> :/
> I can swatch it got u later if u want!


  Omg yes please! It'll probably stop me from running to the store and spending unnecessary money!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Omg yes please! It'll probably stop me from running to the store and spending unnecessary money!


  I'll swatch it next to a few in my collection at lunch, I'll post a picture in like 2 hours  
  It's too dry imo and not smooth on the skin. ... idk how to explain.. 
  Hopefully the swatch will clarify


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'll swatch it next to a few in my collection at lunch, I'll post a picture in like 2 hours
> It's too dry imo and not smooth on the skin. ... idk how to explain..
> Hopefully the swatch will clarify


  They look so beautiful too! This will surely save me a few bucks.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

I think I'm going to get KoF, PP, and maybe Berry Me 2. 

  It's hard to blindly buy without swatches!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I think I'm going to get KoF, PP, and maybe Berry Me 2.
> 
> It's hard to blindly buy without swatches!


  I have KoF
  I can swatch it for u too. I hope I can post before they restock lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have KoF
> I can swatch it for u too. I hope I can post before they restock lol


  I appreciate it!!! I've seen a lot of swatches of KoF and PP online. I was referring more to BM2.

  However, I'd still love swatch pictures whenever you get the chance!! <3 thanks!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I appreciate it!!! I've seen a lot of swatches of KoF and PP online. I was referring more to BM2.
> 
> However, I'd still love swatch pictures whenever you get the chance!! <3 thanks!


  Oh gotcha!
  Yea, I find it strange there are no swatches of it :/
  I'm gonna buy it anyway and hope for the best xD


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I think I'm going to get KoF, PP, and maybe Berry Me 2.   It's hard to blindly buy without swatches!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


>


 
  Thank you! I appreciate it! I was more speaking about BM2 though. I've done a lot of googling of the other shades though.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I appreciate it!!! I've seen a lot of swatches of KoF and PP online. I was referring more to BM2.
> 
> However, I'd still love swatch pictures whenever you get the chance!! <3 thanks!


  Oh yeah we didn't get that one yet! It's so pretty in the promo pic!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it! I was more speaking about BM2 though. I've done a lot of googling of the other shades though.


  Haha I just refreshed and saw!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


>


  I love Purple rain , dont know why...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I love Purple rain , dont know why...


  It is very pretty. I was just surprised at the way it pulled on me!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 27, 2015)

I wish Black Rose was releasing today too. I know for sure I'm going to miss the launch.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

Ekkkk. They're updating the site! Get ready girls!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Ekkkk. They're updating the site! Get ready girls!


  I was just gonna cry, it says sold out lmao.
  It didn't sell out yet right? DX


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I was just gonna cry, it says sold out lmao.
> It didn't sell out yet right? DX


  Hahahaha! No not yet. They literally just put it up!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

and black rose is up there :-O not sure if it'll be released today or not!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

I need this thing to launch so I can shower and get on with my life. It'll be a bonus if they change their minds and give us Black Rose today.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> and black rose is up there :-O not sure if it'll be released today or not!


 It'd be great if it released today


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I need this thing to launch so I can shower and get on with my life. It'll be a bonus if they change their minds and give us Black Rose today.


  I know. I just saw they pulled it off the site soooooo who knows


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

Black Rose disappeared from the page. Anyone notice that? :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> They look so beautiful too! This will surely save me a few bucks.


  Eh .. I might have to take that back.. maybe it was the first time I used it I wasn't impressed but damn this swatched nice 
  ignore me, I changed my mind.
  (This is my mom's hand lol, I forgot to do it when I was home so she did it)


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

I keep looking at purple rain but on almost everyone it seems to pull a bit blue and that is not a good look for me.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

It's live!!! order now!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ordered! Quick and painless. :cheer:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Ordered! Quick and painless.


  SAME!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 27, 2015)

LOL.  I thought it was gone too.  I'm not ordering till MOnday though.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

I did it so fast I forgot to add Merlot to my cart lol


----------



## montREALady (Mar 27, 2015)

Just added berry me 2 to my cart but don't know...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

I did it so fast I forgot to add Merlot to my cart lol


v0ltagekid said:


> Eh .. I might have to take that back.. maybe it was the first time I used it I wasn't impressed but damn this swatched nice
> ignore me, I changed my mind.
> (This is my mom's hand lol, I forgot to do it when I was home so she did it)


  Lmao!! Thank you for the swatches though! It looks beautiful.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 27, 2015)

I went back and forth but I only ordered BM2 for now...


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I did it so fast I forgot to add Merlot to my cart lol


  I was thinking about adding Karma lipstick, but when it went live I completely forgot. It's OK b/c I find it hard to buy regular lipstick now when stains are so much more convenient.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I was thinking about adding Karma lipstick, but when it went live I completely forgot. It's OK b/c I find it hard to buy regular lipstick now when stains are so much more convenient.


  I was just thinking the same thing. i almost over all of my regular lipsticks because I'm so into liquids now...


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

Paid! Easy!

  I got Kiss of Fire, Pinky Promise, & BM2.  Can't wait!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. i almost over all of my regular lipsticks because I'm so into liquids now...


  Feeling the same way!
  I did add PP lol.. Wasn't planning on it but I did it anyway xD


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I did it so fast I forgot to add Merlot to my cart lol
> Lmao!! Thank you for the swatches though! It looks beautiful.


  No problem


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow my order shipped already...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Wow my order shipped already...


  Yup! They are no joke!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yup! They are no joke!


I'm impressed. I just order 2 hours ago. Where are they based anyway? Probably Cali right?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2015)

wow my order shipped too O-o!
  yay!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow, that's crazy! I hope mine ships soon.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mine shipped, too. Awesome!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

Mine hasn't yet.  Have ya'll gotten emails or just checked the status online?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Mine hasn't yet.  Have ya'll gotten emails or just checked the status online?


  e-mail


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 27, 2015)

I wonder if BM2 will last until BR comes out? :O Either way, I'm going to be cheap and hope that it does because I'm only paying shipping once. xD


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> e-mail


  Thanks! Nothing yet for me. I checked my junk mail, too. My luck I probably just missed the deadline for the truck that takes them to usps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Who knows.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thanks! Nothing yet for me. I checked my junk mail, too. My luck I probably just missed the deadline for the truck that takes them to usps. :haha:  Who knows.


  Ha. They'll probably get around to you. If not today then tomorrow. It's good to see that things are still in stock. That's how I remember it from the last time. Now I'm dying to get my hands on BR.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I'm not waiting! I'm getting it today!


  Me too. I can't believe it was still in stock at 4:28pm PST. Why can't Mac do that????????????


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 27, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> I wonder if BM2 will last until BR comes out? :O Either way, I'm going to be cheap and hope that it does because I'm only paying shipping once. xD


  I don't blame you girl. The last time they restocked Berry Me I thought it lasted the better part of a day. I don't remember it sticking around three days. I hope I am wrong. $5.50 is still cheaper than Macy's $10 s/h.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just added berry me 2 to my cart but don't know...


  I know you will look fabulous in Berry Me 2. I can't wait to see your pictures. I ordered two BM2.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 27, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


>


  Gorgeous swatches. I love ALL of them on you Missy. I was almost about to purchase Merlot after seeing your swatch until I remembered I had already had it. It looks much better on you.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 27, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know you will look fabulous in Berry Me 2. I can't wait to see your pictures. I ordered two BM2.


  I didn't order. If it's still there on payday I'll get it. Wait are you all ordering lipsticks or matte glosses or something? I never clarified, lol.


----------



## strbuks77 (Mar 27, 2015)

I ordered Berry Me 2 & Merlot. I wish they released Black Rose today too, hate having to pay shipping again on Tuesday when BR releases.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

Never got a shipping notice, but it says shipped on my order history on the website. Without a tracking #. Hopefully the email is pushed thru to me tomorrow! I love tracking packages. :lol:


----------



## montREALady (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Never got a shipping notice, but it says shipped on my order history on the website. Without a tracking #. Hopefully the email is pushed thru to me tomorrow! I *love tracking packages.* :lol:


  Omg me too! You'd swear it was my 9-5! The only thing left for me to do are spreadsheets!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Gorgeous swatches. I love ALL of them on you Missy. I was almost about to purchase Merlot after seeing your swatch until I remembered I had already had it. It looks much better on you.


  Ahhhhh don't you love it?! I had to purchase another one today and I may get one for my mom. I love Merlot!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 27, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Wow my order shipped already...
> Yup! They are no joke!


  It was a pleasant surprise! I ordered Berry Me x2, Kiss of Fire, Merlot and Purple Rain. Already had KoF and Merlot from IMATS LA but decided to purchase backups on a whim. 

  Sucks that they don't offer free shipping over a certain amount. Not crazy about having to pay another shipping charge when I get Black Rose.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I didn't order. If it's still there on payday I'll get it. Wait are you all ordering lipsticks or matte glosses or something? I never clarified, lol.


  No. I am getting the liquid matte lipstick. I don't do glosses very often.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Ahhhhh don't you love it?! I had to purchase another one today and I may get one for my mom. I love Merlot!


  I will have to give Merlot some love. I don't wear it much. That is the downside when you buy too much makeup. You never wear what you already have often enough.


----------



## mad4mattes (Mar 28, 2015)

Snagged BM2 and PP. My first time with these bad boys and I hope they make me as happy as my KVDs. I already own KVDs Bauhau5 and wondering if I needed BM2 since they kinda look to be in similar color families, but still curious about DoC's formula


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> It was a pleasant surprise! I ordered Berry Me x2, Kiss of Fire, Merlot and Purple Rain. Already had KoF and Merlot from IMATS LA but decided to purchase backups on a whim.
> 
> Sucks that they don't offer free shipping over a certain amount. Not crazy about having to pay another shipping charge when I get Black Rose.


  Heya. Apart from Black Rose (which I know wasn't discounted) how much did the others go for at IMATS? I'm still contemplating ordering vs picking up at IMATS. If I can get a discount and not have to pay shipping, I'd just wait.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Heya. Apart from Black Rose (which I know wasn't discounted) how much did the others go for at IMATS? I'm still contemplating ordering vs picking up at IMATS. If I can get a discount and not have to pay shipping, I'd just wait.


  The others were $15 at IMATS. If you want all of them, the bundle of 6 comes out to $15.50 each online, but you'd also have $5.50 shipping to pay as well.


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> The others were $15 at IMATS. If you want all of them, the bundle of 6 comes out to $15.50 each online, but you'd also have $5.50 shipping to pay as well.


  Yeah that's why I'm hesitating - I don't want them all lol. Thanks though. I'll just get them at IMATS.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 29, 2015)

According to tracking my order should be here on Tuesday!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> According to tracking my order should be here on Tuesday!! ompom:


  Same here! I can't wait! :cheer:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 29, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Same here! I can't wait!


  Just checked mine, and it says Tuesday too!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 29, 2015)

Me, as well!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 29, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Just checked mine, and it says Tuesday too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Haha, too funny! Tuesday DoC Day! I can't wait to see everyone's swatches.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> According to tracking my order should be here on Tuesday!! ompom:


  Yay. :stars:


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Yay.


  I am reallllly excited for these to come in! I've had my eye on them for a WHILE! I hesitated on getting them when they restocked a few months back. I hope I love them.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm beginning to think black rose won't be my color.   It might be too dark.  Still going to check it out.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I am reallllly excited for these to come in! I've had my eye on them for a WHILE! I hesitated on getting them when they restocked a few months back. I hope I love them.


  I just got Berry Me 2 this time around. I got two of them. That shade looks like it has a touch more pink in it. I have a feeling I will like it more than Berry Me which I almost never wear. Don't ask me why. I also bought Merlot. I can wait to see your swatches.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm beginning to think black rose won't be my color.   It might be too dark.  Still going to check it out.


  I'm 100% skipping, unfortunately. I just have a feeling I won't like it!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope Black Rose doesn't sell out immediately. I don't get done work until 3:30PM that day. Please have plenty of stoooock!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 29, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I hope Black Rose doesn't sell out immediately. I don't get done work until 3:30PM that day. Please have plenty of stoooock!!!


  I don't think it will. I mean, I know it's a color a lot of people love, but if nothing else on the site is sold out by now I think BR could at least make it into the night. At least I hope so.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't believe my package is out for delivery already!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I can't believe my package is out for delivery already!


  omg mine too!
  that was quick! yay!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I can't believe my package is out for delivery already!


  Awesome!! Mine *was* out for delivery and said ETA today... Then I just check again and it said "arrived at post office" again... And isn't coming until tomorrow?  Odd.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>


  oh no!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> omg mine too!
> that was quick! yay!!!!


  yes! more pics! woot


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> oh no!


  So weird hboy: Maybe it will still come? Lol


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Maybe it will still come? Lol


  Maybe! You know USPS is crazy sometimes!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

mine is here! swatches in a minute!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> mine is here! swatches in a minute!


  ack lemme see lemme see!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2015)

Well... look what DID show up today! Weird! I'm SO excited! Loving the colors. Slightly unsure of BM2, though... only because there are little clumps no matter how carefully I try to apply it. Anyone else have this problem? 

  Other than that, they're really bright and opaque. Can't wait to test them out!



  L-to-R: BM2, Kiss of Fire, Pinky Promise




  With Flash, top to bottom:
  Pinky Promise, Kiss of Fire, Berry Me 2




  Natural Light, open window, no flash:
  L-To-R: Pinky Promise, KoF, Berry Me 2.

  Can you see what I'm talking about re "clumps" in my BM2 swatch? Hmmm...


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> mine is here! swatches in a minute!


  YAY girl! Excited for your swatches!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> ack lemme see lemme see!


  my phone is not letting me edit them right ugh! one second :/ 
  sometimes I hate technology lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

Here it is!
My eye makeup didn't match the lipstick, but IDC I had to put it on lol!
  It looks a little less opaque than Berry Me, and more pink IMO. It dries a little slower.










  edit: also it's really hard to take a pic that shows the difference between the 2.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Well... look what DID show up today! Weird! I'm SO excited! Loving the colors. Slightly unsure of BM2, though... only because there are little clumps no matter how carefully I try to apply it. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Other than that, they're really bright and opaque. Can't wait to test them out!
> 
> ...


   Mine is streaky too, but on the lips it applied like normal! so idk :/ let me know how u like urs on ur lips!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Here it is!  My eye makeup didn't match the lipstick, but IDC I had to put it on lol! It looks a little less opaque than Berry Me, and more pink IMO. It dries a little slower.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also it's really hard to take a pic that shows the difference between the 2.


  You're rocking it!!!! Looks beautiful!  I didn't get to lip swatch because I was running out to class. You're right they do look veerry close. I'm glad I got just one, and not both. I'll let you know if it does/doesn't apply streaky when I try it tonight!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Here it is!
> My eye makeup didn't match the lipstick, but IDC I had to put it on lol!
> It looks a little less opaque than Berry Me, and more pink IMO. It dries a little slower.
> 
> ...


  Thank you both so much!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I didn't get to lip swatch because I was running out to class. You're right they do look veerry close. I'm glad I got just one, and not both. I'll let you know if it does/doesn't apply streaky when I try it tonight!


  yea lmk! 
  And thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They are close, but this is what I wanted Berry Me to be! 
  Luff it!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 30, 2015)

[@]laurennnxox[/@] and [@]v0ltagekid[/@], thank you both! :bouquet:  BM2 + BR, final answer  I thought this was launching today lol. Whoops!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> I thought this was launching today lol. Whoops!


  yay! np!
  Glad everything was in stock!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 30, 2015)

No order confirmation, and no way to look it up on their site. Not impressed. Especially when others have gotten tracking emails and some have even received their orders.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 30, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No order confirmation, and no way to look it up on their site. Not impressed. Especially when others have gotten tracking emails and some have even received their orders.


  It really is a problem when you can't look up your order on their site. It comes off as amateurish at best. If you're not going to give people a way to search on your site then sending out e-mails should be a priority.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No order confirmation, and no way to look it up on their site. Not impressed. Especially when others have gotten tracking emails and some have even received their orders.


  So frustrating! Do you have an account with them? If you do, google "dose of colors login" and you'll get a link so you can sign in. Which is absolutely *ridiculous* that I couldn't find a sign in button on the site and had to GOOGLE it! But, anyway, it'll show you past orders. Mine went from like processing, to completed, to shipped.  hth!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So frustrating! Do you have an account with them? If you do, *google "dose of colors login" and you'll get a link so you can sign in*. Which is absolutely *ridiculous* that I couldn't find a sign in button on the site and had to GOOGLE it! But, anyway, it'll show you past orders. Mine went from like processing, to completed, to shipped.  hth!


  Well, I learned a new trick today. :lol:


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Well, I learned a new trick today.


  It's almost sad... Why isn't there a login button on their homepage. Why should a customer have to resort to thinking "hmm... well we created an account. You must be able to sign in somehow" and have to google it to find the URL.

  Definitely amateurish.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So frustrating! Do you have an account with them? If you do, google "dose of colors login" and you'll get a link so you can sign in. Which is absolutely *ridiculous* that I couldn't find a sign in button on the site and had to GOOGLE it! But, anyway, it'll show you past orders. Mine went from like processing, to completed, to shipped.  hth!





shontay07108 said:


> Well, I learned a new trick today. :lol:


  Well ain't that somethin! I learned something new too!   I learned not only how to google my account (wtf!? ), but that it shows no order whatsoever, even tho i have a payment confirmation from paypal!   Seriously! How hard is it for companies to run a business efficiently!? Did i order these? This i not order these and the business steal my money? What!?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

Swatches going up on social now...it's going to be a bit until we get them onto the comp and up here!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonder what it is...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 30, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Wonder what it is...


Hopefully another liquid to matte lipstick


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> alexisweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what it is...
> ...


  Then I'm gonna need someone going to IMATS NY next month to hook a sista up! LOL!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Wonder what it is...


  What is this?!?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Then I'm gonna need someone going to IMATS NY next month to hook a sista up! LOL!


  Same!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Same!!


  Visit our IMATS NY thread! We'll be there!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Wonder what it is...


  what pic was this under?


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> what pic was this under?


The IMATS post


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> The IMATS post


  you're awesomesauce!


----------



## strbuks77 (Mar 30, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No order confirmation, and no way to look it up on their site. Not impressed. Especially when others have gotten tracking emails and some have even received their orders.


  Agreed! I ordered on the launch day as well and I just got the shipment confirmation, checked it and only an electronic pick up was sent so far, and no other information. I didn't get an order confirmation either. Not really happy that others are already receiving theirs and just got the email today.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

Just a quick video comparison of the two also.  P.S. I dare you all to finish the song! :bigstar:  [VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOZNRMiz5E0[/VIDEO]


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

Berry Me 2 is now listed as sold out!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 31, 2015)

>__>' It almost lasted until Black Rose. Guess I'll be waiting on that one, or putting it on the Ricky's list for my next city trip.  LOL what is that song? It sounds so familiar xD


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> LOL what is that song? It sounds so familiar xD


  Yes to Rickys! I'm going to be stopping there and at IMATS so I'll let you guys know what's there!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 31, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yes to Rickys! I'm going to be stopping there and at IMATS so I'll let you guys know what's there!


  I hope you have a blast at IMATS! It's coming up so soon. Next year I'm not playing games -- definitely snagging a ticket before they sell out.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm too sexy for this shirt  too sexy for this shirt... so sexy it hurts!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 31, 2015)

Wait. So what's the deal w/ BR? I just got back home and suddenly remembered. It's supposed to come out today, right? Or am I losing my mind? My BM2 was supposed to be here today, but it's been in a nearby town for the second day now. No mail carrier in this state is competent. Maybe I'll get it tomorrow if I'm lucky.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Wait. So what's the deal w/ BR? I just got back home and suddenly remembered. It's supposed to come out today, right? Or am I losing my mind? My BM2 was supposed to be here today, but it's been in a nearby town for the second day now. No mail carrier in this state is competent. Maybe I'll get it tomorrow if I'm lucky.


  it's getting ready to launch right now!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm too sexy for this shirt  too sexy for this shirt... so sexy it hurts!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 31, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> it's getting ready to launch right now!


  Thank you! Good to know. I thought it would launch between noon and 2.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Thank you! Good to know. I thought it would launch between noon and 2.


  everyone's refreshing so the site is going crazy


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

It's LIVE!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 31, 2015)

I just got BR! :cheer:


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just got BR!


  perfect timing!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 31, 2015)

Naimies also has Black Rose in stock, as well as Berry Me 2


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naimies also has Black Rose in stock, as well as Berry Me 2


  great news!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 31, 2015)

And checked out.  But uhm, is the DoC site broken for anyone else? It says the whole Matte Lipstick category doesn't exist o__O


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> And checked out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol I saw the site crashed again!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 31, 2015)

*tries not to fall into the hype for this shade*  BR will be too dark for me. BR will be too dark for me.   :lol:


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>


  You can ombre it with a pink!


----------



## nt234 (Mar 31, 2015)

I still can't decide whether I want BR or not... it was on my list, but now I'm thinking I need to cool it with the darker lippies...


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 31, 2015)

[@]Candycoatedclos[/@] I'm sure you seen the chaos on IG. Madness! xD  





laurennnxox said:


> *tries not to fall into the hype for this shade*  BR will be too dark for me. BR will be too dark for me.   :lol:





nt234 said:


> I still can't decide whether I want BR or not... it was on my list, but now I'm thinking I need to cool it with the darker lippies... hboy:


 oke:


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I still can't decide whether I want BR or not... it was on my list, but now I'm thinking I need to cool it with the darker lippies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm getting ready to cry. This site is so damn glitchy and every time I'm close to checking out something goes wrong!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 31, 2015)

YESSSS GOT THROUGH, FINALLY!!! 45 MINS LATER...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> YESSSS GOT THROUGH, FINALLY!!! 45 MINS LATER...


  whew! i was just coming to write to you! Glad you finally got it!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 31, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> whew! i was just coming to write to you! Glad you finally got it!


  I'm a little worried though bc everything went through and I got a confirm email from Paypal but not DoC; but when I log into my account it gives an order # and says it's complete. I'm good then right?


----------



## strbuks77 (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally ordered BR I got a bunch of errors on the website, from the high traffic. Took me about 20 minutes to check out.  I'm surprised it didn't take longer, their site is getting slammed if instagram is any indication.  I was surprised though about the $2 price hike. No warning from the company that they were jacking the price. Did anyone else know about it? Is it only because it's limited edition?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 31, 2015)

[@]strbuks77[/@] I'm not sure why, but it's been $20 since I first heard about it :shrugs:


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 31, 2015)

strbuks77 said:


> Finally ordered BR I got a bunch of errors on the website, from the high traffic. Took me about 20 minutes to check out.  I'm surprised it didn't take longer, their site is getting slammed if instagram is any indication.  I was surprised though about the $2 price hike. No warning from the company that they were jacking the price. Did anyone else know about it? Is it only because it's limited edition?


  It was $20 the first launch too.


----------



## strbuks77 (Mar 31, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> [@]strbuks77[/@] I'm not sure why, but it's been $20 since I first heard about it :shrugs:


  Really? I thought all the matte lipsticks were $18. That's what I paid for BM2 & Merlot.  By the way BR is sold out on dose of colors website. That didn't take long.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 31, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm a little worried though bc everything went through and I got a confirm email from Paypal but not DoC; but when I log into my account it gives an order # and says it's complete. I'm good then right?


  I'd say so. That's what my last order was like, when they restocked all the colors last week.  I was concerned, too.


----------



## strbuks77 (Mar 31, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It was $20 the first launch too.


  Oh I didn't know that. I didn't know about the first launch. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'd say so. That's what my last order was like, when they restocked all the colors last week.  I was concerned, too.


Okay thanks so much!
And after all that stress of the site not working, it's been sitting on the Naimies site unbothered for hours!!! I could've ordered from there! AGH!!! It's still available on there to those who haven't ordered yet!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 31, 2015)

My BR shipped! :cheer: I'm so impatient. I know I won't get it until next week.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 31, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Okay thanks so much!
> And after all that stress of the site not working, it's been sitting on the Naimies site unbothered for hours!!! I could've ordered from there! AGH!!! It's still available on there to those who haven't ordered yet!


  I'm not listening! lmao. I don't think I'll like this color too much. I've seen it compated to KVD's vampira. I absolutely loathed that color on me. I've also tried ABH's Vamp. Another unflattering color for me. Unfortunately I'm going to pass on BR. I'm happy with the three I've got from DoC for now.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> My BR shipped! :cheer: I'm so impatient. I know I won't get it until next week.


  Maybe not! You might get it Friday!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 31, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Maybe not! You might get it Friday!


  Not with my stupid post office. It's cool. I'll sit tight. Real tight.  :nuts:


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Not with my stupid post office. It's cool. I'll sit tight. Real tight.


  lol awww! at least it's coming! You checked in at the right time!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shipped already, or at least shipping label created. _Damn_, DoC :lol:


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2015)

I got Black Rose and Purple Rain.  Based on swatches I think I like Berry Me over Berry Me 2. 
  I couldn't decided on what else to get but didn't want to pay 5 for just 1. I also ordered about 3 cst and had no issues.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 1, 2015)

Yay! Mine shipped too. I'm surprised BR is still up on Naimie's


----------



## strbuks77 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mine shipped hooray!! I can't wait to try this color!! I was thinking of trying kiss of fire or pinky promise, but I think they may be too bright for me.


----------



## Shars (Apr 1, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yes to Rickys! I'm going to be stopping there and at IMATS so I'll let you guys know what's there!


  Ricky's has a booth booked at IMATS! I'm hoping they have Coloured Raine stuff!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 1, 2015)

Got my shipping confirmation for my order of BR x2!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ricky's has a booth booked at IMATS! I'm hoping they have Coloured Raine stuff!


ME TOO!!!! I really want to try some of their stuff!!!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 1, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> ME TOO!!!! I really want to try some of their stuff!!!!


  Dose of colors and to Rickys we shall march!


----------



## Shars (Apr 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Dose of colors and to Rickys we shall march!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 3, 2015)

EXCITING NEWS!!!! We will be launching our new Limited Edition liquid matte lipsticks TERRA COLLECTION at #IMATS It will also launch on our website mid April! Stay tuned for lip swatches!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  want!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## mad4mattes (Apr 3, 2015)

Stone looks gorg!.....ughhh....I can hear my wallet weeping in the background


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 3, 2015)

$58 ^^^


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Sand will be a disaster on me, but I'm still getting the set.   I got BM2 yesterday and it's a great color. I think I prefer the first one, though. Funny thing is that long after I applied it it remained a tiny bit tacky and drinking from a cup, some of it came off. Just a tiny bit, but that doesn't happen to me with their other lipsticks.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 3, 2015)

I was about to go off because I thought that set would only be available at IMATS NYC, then I paused and went back to re-read the sentence and realized I can still get it mid-month. Woosah!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 4, 2015)

BM left, BM2 right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Wet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Amost fully dry


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 5, 2015)

Berry Me who? I'm all about Berry Me 2 now!


----------



## mad4mattes (Apr 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> BM left, BM2 right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mad4mattes (Apr 5, 2015)

^^^ Sorry, meant to quote Erine's pic saying BM2 is gorg! Nice swatches!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 5, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Berry Me who? I'm all about Berry Me 2 now!





mad4mattes said:


> ^^^ Sorry, meant to quote Erine's pic saying BM2 is gorg! Nice swatches!


  I love Berry Me 2 too. It reminds me of Flat Out Fabulous.


----------



## Rikers Girl (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm waiting for IMATS to purchase mine...


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Berry Me 2 too. It reminds me of Flat Out Fabulous.


  Exactly what i thought when i was trying it on!!!


----------



## mad4mattes (Apr 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Berry Me 2 too. It reminds me of Flat Out Fabulous.


  Ooohhh don't say that! I'm in love with FoF!! My BM2 gets here this wk after being delayed & I can't wait now!


----------



## mad4mattes (Apr 6, 2015)

Picked up Pinky Promise & BM2. Just got them today & not as in love w/ the formula as I am KVD's. DoC's formula is very watery to me & seemed to take forever & a day to dry. I prefer KVD's mousse-like consistency & it dries pretty fast, which I personally like. PP was a streaky disaster on my lips. I will say that BM2 is gorg and applied like a dream, not streaky at all. I experimented & applied PP over BM2 & was very pleased w/ the result. It blended in w/ no streaking & is beautiful. Due to the drying time I probably won't take these on vaca as I like to throw on a face & go but still great colors!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 6, 2015)

mad4mattes said:


> Ooohhh don't say that! I'm in love with FoF!! My BM2 gets here this wk after being delayed & I can't wait now!


  I can't wait for you to get it. You will love it for sure.


----------



## elenahutch (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi! I love Berry Me!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Yazmin (Apr 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Berry Me 2


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 10, 2015)

BM2


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 11, 2015)

elenahutch said:


> Hi! I love Berry Me!!








 I love Berry Me 2. Glad I backed it up.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Thank you for the comparison swatch.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  That lightest shade looks much more wearable than I expected. Good news.


----------



## Shleeface (Apr 11, 2015)

I wore my Black Rose today and wasn't really impressed. It's my kinda shade, but it felt super drying on my lips, was pretty finicky when putting it on, and took FOREVER to dry down. I was still getting minor transfer throughout the day, and took it off immediately when I got home and put on kvd vampira ha (her formula still takes the cake for me). Makes me unsure of the formula and I was really eyeing their terra collection


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 12, 2015)

Tahlia said:


>


Need


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 12, 2015)

Swatches from IMATS! (On NW45)  Top row: Sephora BlackBerry Sorbet (for comparison)  Berry Me Purple Rain Pinky promise   2nd row Pinky Promise  Merlot Kiss of Fire   Bottom row: New Terra Collection  They had a slot for Berry Me 2 on the display, but they didn't bring it to the show. All the liquid lippies were priced at $15, except for Black Rose which was $20.  Random tidbit: Amrezy's Boyfriend was working the register at DoC!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Swatches from IMATS! (On NW45)  Top row: Sephora BlackBerry Sorbet (for comparison)  Berry Me Purple Rain Pinky promise   2nd row Pinky Promise  Merlot Kiss of Fire   Bottom row: New Terra Collection  They had a slot for Berry Me 2 on the display, but they didn't bring it to the show. All the liquid lippies were priced at $15, except for Black Rose which was $20.  Random tidbit: Amrezy's Boyfriend was working the register at DoC!


  Nice swatches. Thanks for posting. Is Black Rose still available?


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

Tahlia said:


>


  Stone looks beautiful on her.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

Shleeface said:


> I wore my Black Rose today and wasn't really impressed. It's my kinda shade, but it felt super drying on my lips, was pretty finicky when putting it on, and took FOREVER to dry down. I was still getting minor transfer throughout the day, and took it off immediately when I got home and put on kvd vampira ha (her formula still takes the cake for me). Makes me unsure of the formula and I was really eyeing their terra collection


  KVD's quick-drying formula has really spoiled us. That is a complaint that I have with Dose of Color too. It takes too long to dry when compared to KVD.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice swatches. Thanks for posting. Is Black Rose still available?


  Should be, they allow only 2 per person. I got 2, and I was tempted to get 2 more! Lol  @candycoatedclos and @shars are there today I believe!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Should be, they allow only 2 per person. I got 2, and I was tempted to get 2 more! Lol  @candycoatedclos and @shars are there today I believe!


  Hopefully you guys can all hook up and meet for lunch or a group picture at least.  Is Doe from Lime Crime there?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hopefully you guys can all hook up and meet for lunch or a group picture at least.


  I can't even believe how much shopping there was! Black Rose was still available and stone is stunning!

  Lovedddd meeting everyone so far!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I can't even believe how much shopping there was! Black Rose was still available and stone is stunning!  Lovedddd meeting everyone so far!


   I wish I could have been there. Remember: Shop till you drop!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I wish I could have been there. Remember: Shop till you drop!


  Hauls for life lol! I'm uploading pics and a write right now and throughout the day since I passed out once I got back home yesterday!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Hauls for life lol! I'm uploading pics and a write right now and throughout the day since I passed out once I got back home yesterday!


  Is Lime Crime there? Are there long lines in front of her both? Is Doe there?


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 12, 2015)

there was a line for LC, but not as long as I heard it was last year. There was an even longer line for ABH!  I didn't see Doe...but I was also running around to the other booths as well!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> there was a line for LC, but not as long as I heard it was last year. There was an even longer line for ABH   I didn't see Doe...but I was also running around to the other booths as well!


  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 12, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Vandekamp said:
> 
> 
> > Nice swatches. Thanks for posting. Is Black Rose still available?
> ...


  I wonder why they're allowing 2 per person, when it was only one in LA? 

  Anyway, I read some YouTuber set up an impromptu meet & greet in an aisle and they got kicked out. Anyone know who that was? Just curious.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 12, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I wonder why they're allowing 2 per person, when it was only one in LA?
> 
> Anyway, I read some YouTuber set up an impromptu meet & greet in an aisle and they got kicked out. Anyone know who that was? Just curious.


  It was mannymua and patrickstarrr!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 12, 2015)

They should have known better than to do that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 12, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I wonder why they're allowing 2 per person, when it was only one in LA?   Anyway, I read some YouTuber set up an impromptu meet & greet in an aisle and they got kicked out. Anyone know who that was? Just curious.


That's weird, they should have allowed two for LA aswell. Were Manny and Patrick actually kicked out?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 12, 2015)

Tahlia said:


>


  Gaaaahhhhh!!!! I wish this one was sold solo! I need more than just one!   





Yazmin said:


> I wonder why they're allowing 2 per person, when it was only one in LA?   Anyway, I read some YouTuber set up an impromptu meet & greet in an aisle and they got kicked out. Anyone know who that was? Just curious.


  I'm sure it's because it was brand new then and they didn't want people buying it out right away???


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 12, 2015)

rainyday said:


> It was mannymua and patrickstarrr!


  Oh yea?! I was wondering why people were standing outside the venue taking pics. There was a long ass line for them too...almost to the West Side Highway.  





Yazmin said:


> I wonder why they're allowing 2 per person, when it was only one in LA?   Anyway, I read some YouTuber set up an impromptu meet & greet in an aisle and they got kicked out. Anyone know who that was? Just curious.


  I fully expected a 1 per person limit. Maybe it was upped to two because it was available to the public last week? Idk.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 13, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I fully expected a 1 per person limit. Maybe it was upped to two because it was available to the public last week? Idk.


  What'd I miss? I knew I shouldve gotten another Terra collection kit! Although now that I've swatched stone i'm like ehhh compared to Love good I couldve done without it!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 14, 2015)

Black Rose is in stock on Ricky's. Free shipping if you order $50+


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I can't even believe how much shopping there was! Black Rose was still available and stone is stunning!
> 
> Lovedddd meeting everyone so far!
> 
> ...


  I don't think they were so much kicked out. I think they came and people just started coming up to them and security told them if they wanted to meet fans, they had to go outside. It was so weird and dumb to me how people were just trailing behind them lol but I'm not so much in a frenzy over people like that.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yayyy! I swatched all these too. Fully intended on just getting Pinky Promise and Kiss of Fire but did not like them on me. Well more like Kiss of Fire was straight up more red than pink on me and Pinky Promise looked like just about every other fuschia pink. Berry Me 2 was sold out by the time I could be bothered to go to their booth a.k.a on the second day when the line died down substantially. I found it so weird that they didn't have a tester. I'm like, you brought all this stock and couldn't make one damn tester. *smh* Off topic, these colours look on you exactly how they looked on me so I'm using you for colour references in the future lol. I ended up with Berry Me, Purple Rain and Black Rose. I swatched them next to the LA Splash colours but did not think to take a pic for here *sigh*. If Brick ever becomes available separately, I'll be getting that. The others weren't flattering on me.
> 
> I didn't get to meet you  and Sunday was so chaotic for us, I didn't see anyone then either. I'm glad they brought more than enough stock. By 3pm Sunday, all the lippies except 4 were still in stock.
> The lines were very long on Saturday and less so on the Sunday. IMATS managed the lines a lot better this year from what I saw. By minutes to 4 on Sunday, the queue died right down. I only got in it because I wouldn't have had to wait more than 2 minutes. I only bought Riot. I hated that you had to stand in line just to swatch... what if after swatching, you don't want anything? You would have wasted so much time!
> ...


  same here!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Swatches from IMATS! (On NW45)  Top row: Sephora BlackBerry Sorbet (for comparison)  Berry Me Purple Rain Pinky promise   2nd row Pinky Promise  Merlot Kiss of Fire   Bottom row: New Terra Collection  They had a slot for Berry Me 2 on the display, but they didn't bring it to the show. All the liquid lippies were priced at $15, except for Black Rose which was $20.  Random tidbit: Amrezy's Boyfriend was working the register at DoC!


  I love Amrezy!


----------



## mmilliance (Apr 15, 2015)

So supposingly, Kat Von D 'vampira' is a dupe for DOC 'Black Rose', I own both and swatched it. Vampira is definitely darker, has more of a brown undertone. Black Rose has more red in it. If you want it to be


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 15, 2015)

@Shars  I don't think they had Berry Me 2 at all at IMATs.  I asked about it and they said they didn't bring it because it wasn't "ready in time". @candycoatedclos said the formula was off so they're probably working on it.  Kiss of Fire did look red on my hand...I still bought it though lol


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I can't wait to get this set! All of the colors are must-haves for me.


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I think I'll pick this up.


----------



## Shars (Apr 16, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Kiss of Fire did look red on my hand...I still bought it though lol


  Oh really? They made it seem as though they did because while we were on queue they were walking around with a mini blackboard which noted the items that were sold out and that was on the list. That's strange since the first release was so close to IMATS in the first place.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh really? They made it seem as though they did because while we were on queue they were walking around with a mini blackboard which noted the items that were sold out and that was on the list. That's strange since the first release was so close to IMATS in the first place.


  That's odd...I got to the booth at around 11am on Saturday and it wasn't there...I refused to believe it sold out in 2 hours. They just kept saying "we were supposed to have it but it's not ready yet"...which I also thought was odd because it was just released.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

I think I'll get the set, but then that's it for DOC for me.  I think....


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  :eyelove:


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Call me crazy but these three new colors look like shades I already have in my stash. It's a :fluffy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


:drools:


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Call me crazy but these three new colors look like shades I already have in my stash. It's a


  I'm skipping this too Vande! At first I wanted them, most especially with the sneak peek photos. Now, I realized it is very dupe-able.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping this too Vande! At first I wanted them, most especially with the sneak peek photos. Now, I realized it is very dupe-able.


  I have not been amazed with most of my DOC lipsticks. However, I did like Berry Me 2. Glad I backed it up.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have not been amazed with most of my DOC lipsticks. However, I did like Berry Me 2. Glad I backed it up.


  I haven't tried the brand, I was hoping this will be my first haul. How's the texture? Is it similar to LC?


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I haven't tried the brand, I was hoping this will be my first haul. How's the texture? Is it similar to LC?


  The LC lipsticks dries much faster and doesn't transfer as easily.  KVD makes the best liquid mattes IMO. I hope the Mac collection will be a winner too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> The LC lipsticks dries much faster and doesn't transfer as easily. KVD makes the best liquid mattes IMO. I hope the Mac collection will be a winner too.


  I like LC lipsticks. I just love how light it is. I hope the Mac ones are better.


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yazmin (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Vandekamp said:
> 
> 
> > Call me crazy but these three new colors look like shades I already have in my stash. It's a
> ...


  Brick is the main one I want. Anyone seen someone post a dupe of it anywhere? I was hoping dupethat on IG would have posted something in advance of the launch so that I could make a more informed decision.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Brick is the main one I want. Anyone seen someone post a dupe of it anywhere? I was hoping dupethat on IG would have posted something in advance of the launch so that I could make a more informed decision.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Thanks! It's lighter than I imagined, based on that swatch. Might be easier to skip than I first thought!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2015)

Black Rose will also be available tomorrow in limited quantities


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black Rose will also be available tomorrow in limited quantities


  Do we have a time? I don't want to miss out this time around.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Do we have a time? I don't want to miss out this time around.


  Dilli, it went up today @ 3.  I got the trio. Damn, that price hurts, but I know 2 of the 3 will definitely work on me & I love the formula so much. I wore Kiss of Fire again today after ditching it for awhile and fell back in love with it.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Do we have a time? I don't want to miss out this time around.


   BR is at Rickys!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Dilli, it went up today @ 3.  I got the trio. Damn, that price hurts, but I know 2 of the 3 will definitely work on me & I love the formula so much. I wore Kiss of Fire again today after ditching it for awhile and fell back in love with it.





MissElle12 said:


> BR is at Rickys!!


  I cant get it until I get home tonight.  I hope its still around. Is it at rickys online or in store too?


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I cant get it until I get home tonight.  I hope its still around. Is it at rickys online or in store too?


  Both I believe!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 20, 2015)

So much for skipping the set! Just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 20, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> So much for skipping the set! Just couldn't help myself!


  You deserve it.


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought the trio but missed out on Black Rose.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 20, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Both I believe!


  I missed out online so I'm going to check Ricky's this weekend.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Tahlia (Apr 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Ahhhh I love it


----------



## nt234 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  So pretty! I wish Stone and Brick were sold separately. As I posted in the Liquid Lipstick thread, I ordered Black Rose a couple of days ago from Ricky's and got it today. I went back and forth with it after reading a bunch of reviews, and I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation from DoC for the set I ordered on Monday. What's the point of creating an account if you can even access it to check order status? Unless, I missed it, there's no prompt to sign in unless you're checking out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 23, 2015)

nt234 said:


> So pretty! I wish Stone and Brick were sold separately. As I posted in the Liquid Lipstick thread, I ordered Black Rose a couple of days ago from Ricky's and got it today. I went back and forth with it after reading a bunch of reviews, and I'm hoping for the best.


  All 3 should be made perm, along with Black Rose.
  The formula on brick is superb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hope you enjoy your BR


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 24, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation from DoC for the set I ordered on Monday. What's the point of creating an account if you can even access it to check order status? Unless, I missed it, there's no prompt to sign in unless you're checking out.


  Ah yes, this is an awful design flaw with their website. So silly. But, you can check your order status, and this is how I figured it out (sadly)... google "dose of colors login" and the first link leads you to the login page. Anyways, here it is! hope it helps!

  http://www.doseofcolors.com/login

  so silly they don't have a button........


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 24, 2015)

Good to know, thanks! Wouldn't you know it, I got a confirmation email just before midnight last night.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Are you in love with all three colors.  Is it worth buying especially for WOC?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you in love with all three colors. Is it worth buying especially for WOC?


  I would say it is WOC friendly, the best part about the lightest shade is how easily it can be mixed with a darker liner. 
  Sand is actually my second fave, with brick winning for first place. Stone however is dead last. 
  The entire set is worth it imo.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would say it is WOC friendly, the best part about the lightest shade is how easily it can be mixed with a darker liner.  Sand is actually my second fave, with brick winning for first place. Stone however is dead last.  The entire set is worth it imo.


  Thank you Dolly for that review. I just may get it. You are right. I could use a liner to darken Sand.


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you in love with all three colors. Is it worth buying especially for WOC?


  Brick will be fine for us but the other two, you may need a liner. I didn't buy the set for that reason. I couldn't be bothered with all that hassle at the price. Brick is beautiful though. I would buy it in a heartbeat if they sold it separately.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Brick will be fine for us but the other two, you may need a liner. I didn't buy the set for that reason. I couldn't be bothered with all that hassle at the price. Brick is beautiful though. I would buy it in a heartbeat if they sold it separately.


  I wore Stone all day Friday and loved it on it's own. Sand, I will definitely need a liner for that. At some point it would be great to sell them individually. I know if they had, I would've left Sand behind, but it's still workable, though.


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Stone all day Friday and loved it on it's own. Sand, I will definitely need a liner for that. At some point it would be great to sell them individually. I know if they had, I would've left Sand behind, but it's still workable, though.


  Nice! Did you take any pics? I'd love to see it on you. I swatched it and was like "No, sir, I cannot!" lol. It looked chalky on my hand


----------



## shontay07108 (May 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! Did you take any pics? I'd love to see it on you. I swatched it and was like "No, sir, I cannot!" lol. It looked chalky on my hand


  No I didn't. I used to be in the habit of taking pics all the time and now I struggle to remember. I've only done it once in the past few weeks. I'm sad you didn't like the swatch. To me it's like a mix between Mac's Brave and Taupe (two shades I love). The key to the DoC lipstick, to me is to be very light around the edges. I actually blend it in with my finger and that helps me avoid having to use a liner.


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> No I didn't. I used to be in the habit of taking pics all the time and now I struggle to remember. I've only done it once in the past few weeks. I'm sad you didn't like the swatch. To me it's like a mix between Mac's Brave and Taupe (two shades I love). The key to the DoC lipstick, to me is to be very light around the edges. I actually blend it in with my finger and that helps me avoid having to use a liner.


  Hmmm, that sounds like it could work. To be honest, by the time I ventured over to DoC's booth at IMATS, I had bought so much stuff already, I was begging for an excuse to put them back haha. I got three of the others (Black Rose, Berry Me (original) and Purple Rain). Purple rain is such an unexpected love for me!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmmm, that sounds like it could work. To be honest, by the time I ventured over to DoC's booth at IMATS, I had bought so much stuff already, I was begging for an excuse to put them back haha. I got three of the others (Black Rose, Berry Me (original) and Purple Rain). Purple rain is such an unexpected love for me!


  Hey, I've been going back and forth on purple rain forever. Should I definitely get it?


----------



## Vandekamp (May 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Brick will be fine for us but the other two, you may need a liner. I didn't buy the set for that reason. I couldn't be bothered with all that hassle at the price. Brick is beautiful though. I would buy it in a heartbeat if they sold it separately.


  Thank you Shars. I appreciate your review.


----------



## Shars (May 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, I've been going back and forth on purple rain forever. Should I definitely get it?


  If you like purples that aren't posing as magentas, you probably should lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 6, 2015)

Amazing news!!!!


----------



## MissElle12 (May 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Amazing news!!!!


  Thank goodness!!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Amazing news!!!!


  YES!!!!! I'm excited. I need stone. I love this formula!


----------



## bunnypoet (May 6, 2015)

^ That's terrific news! Now I wish I hadn't bought 2 full Terra sets.


----------



## Shars (May 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Amazing news!!!!


  YASSS! I'm here leaping and twirling (figuratively lol).


----------



## Addict4MAC (May 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> No I didn't. I used to be in the habit of taking pics all the time and now I struggle to remember. I've only done it once in the past few weeks. I'm sad you didn't like the swatch. To me it's like a mix between Mac's Brave and Taupe (two shades I love). The key to the DoC lipstick, to me is to be very light around the edges. I actually blend it in with my finger and that helps me avoid having to use a liner.


  Thanks for sharing that tip!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 7, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Thanks for sharing that tip!


  You're welcome! It's helped me with so many lipsticks. I just figured it out one day because I was too stubborn to give up. :lol:


----------



## alexisweaver (May 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Amazing news!!!!


Oh how wonderful!!!


----------



## elenahutch (Jun 18, 2015)

Is it normal that the two matte liquid lipsticks I ordered look like this? Other companies' lipsticks do not look like this when brand new, they do only after I have used them several times. What do you think? And why does the package say that its net weight is 4.5 g, while my scale showed 2.5 g ALONG with the package of course.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2015)

elenahutch said:


> Is it normal that the two matte liquid lipsticks I ordered look like this? Other companies' lipsticks do not look like this when brand new, they do only after I have used them several times. What do you think? And why does the package say that its net weight is 4.5 g, while my scale showed 2.5 g ALONG with the package of course.[ATTACHMENT=1149]P6180004.JPG (560k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]


  All liqud lipsticks can have air bubbles in them. It's called settling.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 18, 2015)

elenahutch said:


> Is it normal that the two matte liquid lipsticks I ordered look like this? Other companies' lipsticks do not look like this when brand new, they do only after I have used them several times. What do you think? And why does the package say that its net weight is 4.5 g, while my scale showed 2.5 g ALONG with the package of course.


  My Lime Crime liquid lipstick in Utopia arrived with obvious separating and some air bubbles.


----------



## elenahutch (Jun 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> All liqud lipsticks can have air bubbles in them. It's called settling.


  I undestand that, but how come it's the first time I get a liquid matte lipstick like this? Any other company's, such as Maybelline, never looked separated. And plus, 2 out of the 3 DOC I ordered look separated, the other does not.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2015)

elenahutch said:


> I undestand that, but how come it's the first time I get a liquid matte lipstick like this? Any other company's, such as Maybelline, never looked separated. And plus, 2 out of the 3 DOC I ordered look separated, the other does not.


  It just happens. It doesn't mean it happens with every lipstick from every brand, but it does happen. It doesn't mean there's anything wrong with it. It just depends on the temperature of the warehouse they were stored in, the temperature of the truck they were delivered on, and the temperature when they were delivered. Some of mine have arrived with bubbles, some haven't. They're still all 100% fine.


----------



## elenahutch (Jun 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It just happens. It doesn't mean it happens with every lipstick from every brand, but it does happen. It doesn't mean there's anything wrong with it. It just depends on the temperature of the warehouse they were stored in, the temperature of the truck they were delivered on, and the temperature when they were delivered. Some of mine have arrived with bubbles, some haven't. They're still all 100% fine.


  Thank you very much! You were really helpful!


----------



## oliviahood96 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm new to this thread and have been lusting over Dose of Colors for so long, but we don't have it here in the UK! I'm going over to New York in October and I know they stock Dose of Colors in Ricky's NYC. Does anyone know if there is a particular store they stock Dose of colors at or if they all stock it?


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 23, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> I'm new to this thread and have been lusting over Dose of Colors for so long, but we don't have it here in the UK! I'm going over to New York in October and I know they stock Dose of Colors in Ricky's NYC. Does anyone know if there is a particular store they stock Dose of colors at or if they all stock it?


I think they all stock it.  You can order on the website and choose the "pick up in store" option...if there is a store nearby where you are staying you can pick it up there!


----------



## oliviahood96 (Jun 23, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I think they all stock it.  You can order on the website and choose the "pick up in store" option...if there is a store nearby where you are staying you can pick it up there!


  Thats a good idea, I never thought of picking it up in store! Thank you!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jun 24, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> MissElle12 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they all stock it.  You can order on the website and choose the "pick up in store" option...if there is a store nearby where you are staying you can pick it up there!
> ...


Just keep in mind that in-store pickup can take up to a week to process and all sales are final, so if you're unsure about anything you might want to wait until you're in-person! :2cents:  You can also look on their site for locations and phone numbers. Before I went to NYC, I called like every Ricky's in Manhattan to check their DoC stock  They seem to all carry the brand.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  All the way back in December of last year lol
  Well Coral Crush is finally coming out, launching August 24th


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this at naimies today.....I know DoC hasn't made any announcements but Coral Crush coming soon
> ...


Lololol woooow. But it looks great!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 11, 2015)

Love coral, not sure I love DOC...


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 11, 2015)

Normally I'm not a coral lippie girl, but that shade is gorgeous!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes!! So excited!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> All the way back in December of last year lol
> Well Coral Crush is finally coming out, launching August 24th


  LOOOOVE IT!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> All the way back in December of last year lol Well Coral Crush is finally coming out, launching August 24th


  I flipped out when I saw this on instagram! I love coral and DoC has my favorite liquid lipstick formula. :cheer:


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 12, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I flipped out when I saw this on instagram! I love coral and DoC has my favorite liquid lipstick formula. :cheer:


  Same and same!!! I can't waaaait!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 12, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I flipped out when I saw this on instagram! I love coral and DoC has my favorite liquid lipstick formula. :cheer:





laurennnxox said:


> Same and same!!! I can't waaaait!


  Never tried them...maybe I'll start with this one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2015)

Also launching August 24th Liquid to matte, Truffle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And 2 new lipglosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And if you all didn't know, the current lip glosses are $10! They will be changing the packaging & adding two new shades (above)


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 12, 2015)

They're getting all my money. hboy: I'm going to get a gloss or two because I see a couple of shades I like on IG.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2015)

Anyone know how their glosses taste/smell?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Also launching August 24th Liquid to matte, Truffle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice! That $5.50 shipping rate tho'. I really hate paying for shipping. No free shipping minimums?


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Also launching August 24th Liquid to matte, Truffle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y  Truffle looks pretty however I am going to try to be good. I am not a big fan of their formula.


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 13, 2015)

I love Truffle! I wonder how it compares to ABH Dusty Rose shade-wise. Looks a bit darker, but I want them both! Lol.


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 13, 2015)

I want Truffle! I can skip Coral Crush. Coral is just a colour that never looks good on me!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Also launching August 24th Liquid to matte, Truffle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need the new lip glosses!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 13, 2015)

I was watching a recent video of crystalis007 on youtube reviewing her top 5 favorite summer scents and she was wearing the color "Kiss of Fire" and it absolutely stole my mother and I's attention because of how gorgeous it is! I've heard of Dose of Colors before but never really looked into anything from the brand but I HAVE to have this color! It seems to be out of stock online, however, they seem to have two locations in Miami that I can visit one day (although I'd call ahead since to make sure they have it since it's a popular color) so I hope to find it there when I can go.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 13, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I was watching a recent video of crystalis007 on youtube reviewing her top 5 favorite summer scents and she was wearing the color "Kiss of Fire" and it absolutely stole my mother and I's attention because of how gorgeous it is! I've heard of Dose of Colors before but never really looked into anything from the brand but I HAVE to have this color! It seems to be out of stock online, however, they seem to have two locations in Miami that I can visit one day (although I'd call ahead since to make sure they have it since it's a popular color) so I hope to find it there when I can go.


  Ahhh ME TOO!!! Originally I skipped out on that one because it looked too similar to Merlot (which is freaking beautiful) but after her video I immediately went to the website. They have it at Ricky's NYC online, which is where I originally bought my other 2...but I also want to buy Berry Me 2 and I think its exclusive to the DoC website. Hopefully they both go in stock at the same time. Ricky's has great customer service so I might just order it from them.

  SN: Isn't Crystal awesome?! I wished she still blogged but I adore her videos.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 13, 2015)

Crystalis007 totally rocked that Kiss Of Fire shade! It's so stunning! Gonna have to get this one!


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't wear lip glosses much anymore, but Rose looks really pretty too. Must. Resist.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 17, 2015)

So no one has their glosses?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So no one has their glosses?


  I have one in Wild Child. I've only worn it like once or twice though but I don't recall a funky scent. They are very opaque and glossy. I'll swatch it when I get home to see how tacky/sticky it is.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I have one in Wild Child. I've only worn it like once or twice though but I don't recall a funky scent. They are very opaque and glossy. I'll swatch it when I get home to see how tacky/sticky it is.


  Thanks doll!  I don't mind tackiness, but it's a smell and taste that i can't do. I'm too sensitive and it brings on a migraine if anything is overly scented. And if it has too strong of a taste, it makes me want to


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks doll!  I don't mind tackiness, but it's a smell and taste that i can't do. I'm too sensitive and it brings on a migraine if anything is overly scented. And if it has too strong of a taste, it makes me want to


  No worries. I'm like that with the original NYX glosses, the ones that smelled like cheap strawberry candy. I couldn't do it.   The lip gloss has a very faint vanilla scent mixed with a bit of plastic. That's the only way I can describe it. It doesn't smell like a NARS old lip gloss (which I honestly didn't mind) but there's definitely a slight smell. IMO its not super strong but again, if you're sensitive to smell you might pick it up. I feel like it smells close to the liquid lipsticks. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 19, 2015)

I wonder how close Truffle is to ABH Bow and Arrow?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> No worries. I'm like that with the original NYX glosses, the ones that smelled like cheap strawberry candy. I couldn't do it.   The lip gloss has a very faint vanilla scent mixed with a bit of plastic. That's the only way I can describe it. It doesn't smell like a NARS old lip gloss (which I honestly didn't mind) but there's definitely a slight smell. IMO its not super strong but again, if you're sensitive to smell you might pick it up. I feel like it smells close to the liquid lipsticks. Hope that helps!!!


  Thanks a bunch doll! :wink: I may grab the new glosses along with the new liquid lipsticks.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks a bunch doll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I think I'm going to pick up Truffle and the two glosses (along with Berry Me 2 because I have yet to grab that shade).


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I wonder how close Truffle is to ABH Bow and Arrow?


  Yes! I want to see some swatches! **off to search the interwebs!**
  It doesn't look like there's anything except the promo, but I'll keep a lookout.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think I'm going to pick up Truffle and the two glosses (along with Berry Me 2 because I have yet to grab that shade).


You will love Berry Me 2. It reminds me of the liquid matte version of Flat Out Fabulous.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> eace:   I think I'm going to pick up Truffle and the two glosses (along with Berry Me 2 because I have yet to grab that shade).


  Yup! Both liquid lipsticks and glosses for me!  Berry Me 2 is stunning!!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You will love Berry Me 2. It reminds me of the liquid matte version of Flat Out Fabulous.


  Hmmm...in that case, do you know how close it is to Kat Von D's Bauhau5? That looks like like FoF but a liquid version (on me at least).


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Hmmm...in that case, do you know how close it is to Kat Von D's Bauhau5? That looks like like FoF but a liquid version (on me at least).


  Bauhau5 is more of a pink-red. They are not the same. I would definitely get both.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Bauhau5 is more of a pink-red. They are not the same. I would definitely get both.


  Thanks!! It's definitely moved to the top of my "need" list now lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 21, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Thanks!! It's definitely moved to the top of my "need" list now lol


  I am 100% positive you will love both of them. Trust me.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am 100% positive you will love both of them. Trust me.


  I just bought it and Kiss of Fire :haha: Specktra has my wallet looking so dusty


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 22, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I just bought it and Kiss of Fire :haha: Specktra has my wallet looking so dusty


  :lmaoo:


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 24, 2015)

They're up 

I ordered Coral Crush, Truffle, and Bellini.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 24, 2015)

I got Coral Crush as soon as it went up. I'm gonna hold off on Truffle to see how close it is to other stains I have. Maybe I'll get a gloss if it's around in a week or two. I was excited at first because the colors are gorgeous, but I don't know if I can bring myself to wear a gloss anymore.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow, I've got a tracking # for my order already! nice! Though it's probably where they do that kind of thing pre-shipment so it seems like they have awesome processing times. lol. (I'm looking at you colourpop and LASplash....) 

  Hopefully I get it this week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2015)

Swatches from Mybeautyaid on IG, edited by Specktranet


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 24, 2015)

I feel like I have Truffle


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

SO did you all get them yet? I was having issues with the site and did not buy Coral Crush.   Now, I have kinda lost interest. LOL 
I have ebate money sitting in my paypal account and I'm trying to decide btwn, this, melt nood, and gerard cosmetics highlighters.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


I am loving Rose.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 30, 2015)

Here are some swatch pictures and comparisons! I don't have a ton of different liquid lipsticks, though for comparisons sake. 

  I'm loving Coral Crush. It is BRIGHT! It's a bit more coral on the lips than in my swatch photos. Yet it isn't super corally IMO. It looks like a neon orange-red when compared to KoF. 

  Truffle is pretty. It's lighter than the current batch of Lolita. I just picked up Lolita yesterday from my sephora as they had just received a brand new shipment. I wonder how Truffle would compare to Bow N Arrow. I don't have that one. I've tried it on in-store once and just wasn't in love.

  Skin Tone Reference: Y205 Ultra HD is my closest match.

  All taken facing an open window in direct sunlight. 





  Coral Crush, Top / Truffle, Bottom.





  Coral Crush alone





  Top: Coral Crush
  Bottom: Kiss of Fire (Funny how pink-red it looks in comparison to CC)





  Truffle alone.





  Top: KVD's Double Dare
  Middle: DoC's Truffle
  Bottom: KVD's Lolita (Purchased 8/27/15, most recent "batch" if that helps)


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Here are some swatch pictures and comparisons! I don't have a ton of different liquid lipsticks, though for comparisons sake.   I'm loving Coral Crush. It is BRIGHT! It's a bit more coral on the lips than in my swatch photos. Yet it isn't super corally IMO. It looks like a neon orange-red when compared to KoF.   Truffle is pretty. It's lighter than the current batch of Lolita. I just picked up Lolita yesterday from my sephora as they had just received a brand new shipment. I wonder how Truffle would compare to Bow N Arrow. I don't have that one. I've tried it on in-store once and just wasn't in love.  Skin Tone Reference: Y205 Ultra HD is my closest match.  All taken facing an open window in direct sunlight.
> 
> Coral Crush, Top / Truffle, Bottom.
> 
> ...


  Aaahh! I can't wait to get my hands on CC. I'm pissed b/c my wack ass mail lady decided to just drive on by Saturday (eyewitness account from my cousin) instead of delivering my package. Even better, the tracking for the package says "delivered/in box". Wait until I see her tomorrow. :getyou:


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 30, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Aaahh! I can't wait to get my hands on CC. I'm pissed b/c my wack ass mail lady decided to just drive on by Saturday (eyewitness account from my cousin) instead of delivering my package. Even better, the tracking for the package says "delivered/in box". Wait until I see her tomorrow.


  CC is soooooo beautiful! I'm going to get a lot of wear out of it for sure.

  Oh yikes! That's just pure laziness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh, Let her have it!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks for the swatches!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 1, 2015)

Finally got my CC today! Instant love! It's the coral stain I've always wanted. Kiss of Fire is still my fave, but CC is right there.  Dose of Colors!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Finally got my CC today! Instant love! It's the coral stain I've always wanted. Kiss of Fire is still my fave, but CC is right there.  Dose of Colors!


can you swatch for us?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> can you swatch for us?


  My lighting is wonky and affects the way my swatches come out. I only get the truest sense of the color when I'm wearing it in a photo. Lauren has a great swatch of it above, though. It doesn't look much different at all on my darker skin.


----------



## oliviahood96 (Oct 6, 2015)

Has anyone been into a Ricky's NYC recently? I noticed on the Dose of Colors mobile website they don't have Ricky's on their Store Location anymore. I'm just wondering if they still sell Dose of Colors in store?


----------



## Dalshandra (Oct 6, 2015)

I went to Ricky's last weekend and you're right, their whole display of Dose of Colors, highlighters, glosses, lipsticks and matte liquid lip colors were all gone. I was really bummed too. I really liked being able to swatch in person and the instant gratification of buying right away.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2015)

Limited Edition ~DARE TO DAZZLE TRIO~ which will include three metallic liquid matte lipsticks: ~TEDDY~ | ~SCARLET LACE~ | ~CORSET~ Launching: End of this month (exact date/time will be announced soon) Retail Price: $58.00


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Limited Edition ~DARE TO DAZZLE TRIO~ which will include three metallic liquid matte lipsticks: ~TEDDY~ | ~SCARLET LACE~ | ~CORSET~ Launching: End of this month (exact date/time will be announced soon) Retail Price: $58.00


  I'm in. *damn it* I love that red/berry lipstick.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm in. *damn it* I love that red/berry lipstick.


  Swatches vande, from Makeupbyanna on insta


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 10, 2015)

lol another set that I don't want the whole thing of. WHY!?

  I'm loving scarlet lace and corset though. fml.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 10, 2015)

I have way, way, way too many liquid lipsticks at this point, but I really want this holiday trio.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 10, 2015)

I am all over that trio. All three shades look incredible!


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 10, 2015)

If I can stick to my no-buy until the end of the month, I'm in for that new trio!!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 10, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I am all over that trio. All three shades look incredible!


  Absolutely!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> lol another set that I don't want the whole thing of. WHY!?  I'm loving scarlet lace and corset though. fml.


  I think I can make Teddy work.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> If I can stick to my no-buy until the end of the month, I'm in for that new trio!!


  I know right.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I have way, way, way too many liquid lipsticks at this point, but I really want this holiday trio. :thud:


   You can go back on your makeup,diet after you buy the trio.oke:


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You can go back on your makeup,diet after you buy the trio.


  #NoEnablingAllowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My makeup diet keeps getting pushed back; now it has been delayed to January 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The beautiful metallic shimmer in these new DOC colors 'justifies' my adding them to out-of-control stash. I'm fearing the Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales and my lack of self-control. Secretly hoping that the beauty sales are unexciting duds this year.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> #NoEnablingAllowed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am totally liking ALL of them. Wow. I can't wait until the end of the month.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2015)

I think I'm out


----------



## nt234 (Nov 14, 2015)

The trio looks gorgeous, but I never use the DOC liquid lipsticks that I already have.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2015)

nt234 said:


> The trio looks gorgeous, but I never use the DOC liquid lipsticks that I already have.


  What is holding you back from using them?


----------



## nt234 (Nov 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> What is holding you back from using them?


  Black Rose and Berry Me are the lipsticks I own from them and I wasn't super impressed with them, they didn't look how I expected them to and I didn't think to return them at the time. I've been eyeing Truffle and Brick but I'm hesitant. I just don't want to buy liquid lipsticks that I don't fully love and end up with too many that I don't use :/


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2015)

nt234 said:


> Black Rose and Berry Me are the lipsticks I own from them and I wasn't super impressed with them, they didn't look how I expected them to and I didn't think to return them at the time. I've been eyeing Truffle and Brick but I'm hesitant. I just don't want to buy liquid lipsticks that I don't fully love and end up with too many that I don't use :/


  I have Black Rose and Berry Me too. I almost never wear BM after I bought Berry Me 2. It is everything I had hoped BM would be.I would say that I am not crazy with the DOC formula but I figure I would give them another chance to get it right. If the formula is the same as before I will not be buying from them any more. Their lipsticks tend to transfer way to easily for my taste. Milani and LA Splash liquid lipsticks almost never transfers on to something you are eating or drinking from.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 14, 2015)

Im virgin with this Brand


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Im virgin with this Brand


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> They are okay. I like Milani better. Lol.


  Ok. I will be virgin more time. Jejeje


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 15, 2015)

^LOL  too funny.  I don't use my DOC, at all.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ^LOL  too funny.  I don't use my DOC, at all.


  I will try to wear Berry Me 2 from time to time. It really is a beautiful shade. Which lovely shades do you have.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


Brown Lips :eyelove: I need this color


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Brown Lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It does look pretty.I know the two of you will rock it.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It does look pretty.I know the two of you will rock it.


  Ima be aaaaaaall up in this!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Brown Lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yeah this is gorgeous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ima be aaaaaaall up in this!


  You go girl!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 23, 2015)

Did anyone get Bare With me? I've seen a few swatches, but I'm still not sure how it would look on me. I was thinking about throwing it in with the new trio, but I don't know.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 26, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Did anyone get Bare With me? I've seen a few swatches, but I'm still not sure how it would look on me. I was thinking about throwing it in with the new trio, but I don't know.



i did, but it won't be here til friday


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2015)

just saw this. I have purple rain, and that vampy color we all just had to have last year. LOL  





Vandekamp said:


> I will try to wear Berry Me 2 from time to time. It really is a beautiful shade. Which lovely shades do you have.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Did anyone get Bare With me? I've seen a few swatches, but I'm still not sure how it would look on me. I was thinking about throwing it in with the new trio, but I don't know.






Bare with me in the middle


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> View attachment 50230
> 
> 
> Bare with me in the middle



Thanks, Erine!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks, Erine!



sure thing doll! It's a little bit lighter than LC Bleached if you have that one.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 28, 2015)

pretty! are you getting it? 





shontay07108 said:


> Thanks, Erine!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> pretty! are you getting it?



Nah. I don't think it'll suit me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 28, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> sure thing doll! It's a little bit lighter than LC Bleached if you have that one.



That's one of the few velvetines I never got.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey I didn't know there was a thread for this brand! I love Truffle... get it! I mix it with other lipsticks to bring it up or down. If I'm wearing a color that's too garish on me, a 'touch' of truffle tones it right down and makes it palatable. Alone I wear it with Chanel's nude lipliner. That might be my favorite of the liquids. I have Black Rose but never wear it. I love the 'idea' of Berry Me 2 but I never wear that either.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 30, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>



I wonder if it'll still make in time to capitalize on the grunge trend? They should have released this in September.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 30, 2015)

Since I've had Berry Me 2 on my wishlist for awhile now, I went ahead and purchased it since Dose of Colors made shipping free today for Cyber Monday. The $5.50 shipping is what deterred me from purchasing it in the first place so I got on the website as soon as the promotion started to get it with free shipping and handling. Did anyone else purchase anything from them for Cyber Monday?


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 1, 2015)

I picked up truffle and berry me on Black Friday, they arrived today. I love berry me even more than I thought I would! I have to try it again though for formula as it seemed streaky but might have been bc I had just tried truffle and washed it off. Truffle is ok, not knocking my socks off. 

I would have ordered stone instead of truffle if it was in stock. Anyone have stone and limecrime faded to compare?


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 3, 2015)

I finally got my dazzle trio today. It's so gorgeous!


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a quick question -

so I purchased from DOC on Black Friday & when they shipped, I noticed they changed their shipper from USPS First Class to UPS Mail Innovations, where they give it to UPS to give to USPS when it gets to a facility near me. However, my ship date was supposed to be today, but the tracking never updated since Saturday (which is when UPS transferred it to USPS). I got all my mail today with USPS except the DOC and I'm scared it would be lost. I called them and they basically said "if it's lost, too bad, you're out on money, not our problem" kinda thing. What would you do in this situation? Just swallow up the fact that you lose out on $50, or ask your credit card company for a chargeback if it doesn't show up within the next 14 days? Or do you know if Paypal covers this for both the seller and buyer for lost packages? I'm so confused.


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 4, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> I have a quick question -
> 
> so I purchased from DOC on Black Friday & when they shipped, I noticed they changed their shipper from USPS First Class to UPS Mail Innovations, where they give it to UPS to give to USPS when it gets to a facility near me. However, my ship date was supposed to be today, but the tracking never updated since Saturday (which is when UPS transferred it to USPS). I got all my mail today with USPS except the DOC and I'm scared it would be lost. I called them and they basically said "if it's lost, too bad, you're out on money, not our problem" kinda thing. What would you do in this situation? Just swallow up the fact that you lose out on $50, or ask your credit card company for a chargeback if it doesn't show up within the next 14 days? Or do you know if Paypal covers this for both the seller and buyer for lost packages? I'm so confused.



I would stop payment/dispute the charge and contact USPS if the status shows it was sent to your local post office. I have had packages get a bit lost once getting to the local office but always made it to me eventually. Hopefully you get your package!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 7, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> I have a quick question -
> 
> so I purchased from DOC on Black Friday & when they shipped, I noticed they changed their shipper from USPS First Class to UPS Mail Innovations, where they give it to UPS to give to USPS when it gets to a facility near me. However, my ship date was supposed to be today, but the tracking never updated since Saturday (which is when UPS transferred it to USPS). I got all my mail today with USPS except the DOC and I'm scared it would be lost. I called them and they basically said "if it's lost, too bad, you're out on money, not our problem" kinda thing. What would you do in this situation? Just swallow up the fact that you lose out on $50, or ask your credit card company for a chargeback if it doesn't show up within the next 14 days? Or do you know if Paypal covers this for both the seller and buyer for lost packages? I'm so confused.



I also ordered from them on Black Friday and the scheduled delivery date for my order was supposed to be on Saturday, however, it still hasn't arrived. My order was shipped through UPS Mail Innovations and the most recent status update was made on the 2nd, stating that the electronic shipment information has been received by the post office. I'm hoping that it arrives this week as I've received every other order that I made on Black Friday from other retailers last week with the exception of one which I ordered from another country (which is understandable). If it doesn't arrive soon (at least by the end of this week), I will file a claim with Paypal since Dose of Colors does not want to assist customers with potentially lost orders as you've stated. If that is how they handle these types of situations, this was my last time ordering from them.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 8, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I also ordered from them on Black Friday and the scheduled delivery date for my order was supposed to be on Saturday, however, it still hasn't arrived. My order was shipped through UPS Mail Innovations and the most recent status update was made on the 2nd, stating that the electronic shipment information has been received by the post office. I'm hoping that it arrives this week as I've received every other order that I made on Black Friday from other retailers last week with the exception of one which I ordered from another country (which is understandable). If it doesn't arrive soon (at least by the end of this week), I will file a claim with Paypal since Dose of Colors does not want to assist customers with potentially lost orders as you've stated. If that is how they handle these types of situations, this was my last time ordering from them.



I finally got mine today, even though the delivery date was last  Thursday. So glad they're finally in my hands, but talking to their CS  was pretty upsetting. I would probably just get future DOC from Naimies  whenever I'm in LA instead of ordering online since I don't like UPS  Mail Innovations.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> I finally got mine today, even though the delivery date was last  Thursday. So glad they're finally in my hands, but talking to their CS  was pretty upsetting. I would probably just get future DOC from Naimies  whenever I'm in LA instead of ordering online since I don't like UPS  Mail Innovations.


_I hope they will sell the Trio lipsticks separately. I've decided to not get the set. I only want the red lipstick._


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2016)

Launching at Imats LA, but available for all online Jan 19th!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2016)

I'll be getting these. 





Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 51273
> 
> Launching at Imats LA, but available for all online Jan 19th!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 12, 2016)

I may get Mood. I'm not sure why though since I have 20 shades just like it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 12, 2016)

RIght!!  LOL  *missed you* 





Vandekamp said:


> I may get Mood. I'm not sure why though since I have 20 shades just like it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 13, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> RIght!!  LOL  *missed you*



missed you too. It's a real challenge getting used to this new platform. Not liking it at all. Maybe I'm the only one.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 13, 2016)

no, unfortunately you're not. :-(





Vandekamp said:


> missed you too. It's a real challenge getting used to this new platform. Not liking it at all. Maybe I'm the only one.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> missed you too. It's a real challenge getting used to this new platform. Not liking it at all. Maybe I'm the only one.



I'm right there with ya!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> missed you too. It's a real challenge getting used to this new platform. Not liking it at all. Maybe I'm the only one.



ditto. it's sad how slow most of the threads have gotten. I miss it for sure! I can go without checking for days and All Things Sephora and other previously hard to keep up with threads will only have like 20ish posts.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 24, 2016)

I ordered Mood, Chocolate Wasted and the Shell eye duo. I'm thinking I should've thrown in Desert Suede and Cork, too. Another time I decide to be cheap and regret it.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 27, 2016)

I hope Chocolate Wasted and Mood will be in stock when I have the money to get them.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 28, 2016)

I want to get Chocolate Wasted and Mood, possibly Cork. For those of you who have already purchased them, please let us know how you like them when they arrive!


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2016)

Yazmin said:


> I hope Chocolate Wasted and Mood will be in stock when I have the money to get them.



Those are the two I have my eyes on as well!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 29, 2016)

erine1881 said:


> I'm right there with ya!



Hi Erine. Glad I am not alone. I've saved a lot of money since Specktra changed platforms. Lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 29, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> no, unfortunately you're not. :-(



Hey lady. How have you been?


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Feb 7, 2016)

Does anyone have a coupon code for dose of colors?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 26, 2016)

PrincessAriel03 said:


> Does anyone have a coupon code for dose of colors?



They rarely have them, Ariel. Your best bet is to check their Instagram but besides Black Friday, etc. I don't recall seeing any.

When I finally decided to buckle down and buy the metallic trio, it's gone everywhere. xD I mean, besides eBay where it's a _reasonable_ $90...

Those who got Mood, is there a lot of mauve/berry in the brown? I really want to venture out and get more of these LLs but the fact that I can't see them in person before ordering really stops me. Berry Me, Brick, Chocolate Wasted, Coral Crush, Mood, and Stone all catch my eye, but I'm not 100% about any of them and don't want to take the risk, lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 26, 2016)

LavenderPearl said:


> They rarely have them, Ariel. Your best bet is to check their Instagram but besides Black Friday, etc. I don't recall seeing any.
> 
> When I finally decided to buckle down and buy the metallic trio, it's gone everywhere. xD I mean, besides eBay where it's a _reasonable_ $90...
> 
> Those who got Mood, is there a lot of mauve/berry in the brown? I really want to venture out and get more of these LLs but the fact that I can't see them in person before ordering really stops me. Berry Me, Brick, Chocolate Wasted, Coral Crush, Mood, and Stone all catch my eye, but I'm not 100% about any of them and don't want to take the risk, lol.



There's a lot of berry in it for me. It's such a gorgeous color. I think if you only want to try one shade for fear of picking a bad one, choose Mood. It works on everyone.


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 5, 2016)

Have y'all seen the new brushes? They look like they were made by the same manufacturer as the Sephora Pro & Morphe Elite collections. I like that type of synthetic bristle, and the handles are pretty, but their prices are ridiculous for something completely unoriginal.


----------



## brunettespylove (Apr 6, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Have y'all seen the new brushes? They look like they were made by the same manufacturer as the Sephora Pro & Morphe Elite collections. I like that type of synthetic bristle, and the handles are pretty, but their prices are ridiculous for something completely unoriginal.



I have a few sephora pro eye brushes, no morphe ones. But i thought the exact same thing, they look just like morphe mfr the same but so highly priced


----------



## omgginalol (Apr 21, 2016)

Cork is my holy grail brown liquid lipstick. So comfortable to wear and not too dark for my fair skin.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 17, 2016)

I may get these along with Coral Crush, did you guys love them? 


Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 51273
> 
> Launching at Imats LA, but available for all online Jan 19th!


----------



## switchblade (Jun 18, 2016)

^ Got Cork and it's HG. Love the formula and the color. It's not too dark, and is still work appropriate, which is good because I'll be using it a lot. It's not drying unlike Colourpop was on me. Might get Desert Suede and Chocolate Wasted soon!


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 18, 2016)

Mood and Brick are superb! Brick on me (NW44ish maybe a shade deeper right now) is an appropriate color for work. It's definately not as dramatic as swatches I've seen on lighter skin. Both have the same formula as the other shades...comfortable, doesn't flake off, applies evenly, dries down completely.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 20, 2016)

thanks ladies!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 14, 2016)

Wasn't there an Eyescream Palette that was supposed to come out this summer?  Did I slip into a coma and miss it?!?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 14, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Wasn't there an Eyescream Palette that was supposed to come out this summer?  Did I slip into a coma and miss it?!?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 19, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


>



  August 22nd


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2016)

I think I can safely pass on it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I can safely pass on it.



I like this one.  It looks more spring than fall though.  I don't see Hidden Treasures anymore.  I thought it wasn't limited edition.  I hope it comes back.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 2, 2016)

Labor Day sale...20% off Monday from midnight (EST - 11:59PM). Code is LABORDAY. The new palette is the only exclusion.


----------



## rinacee (Sep 3, 2016)

Really love the look of Lavender Honey and Mint Chip, but I don't think I can justify the price tag right now. I've heard a couple not-so-great reviews of Lavender Honey


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2016)

12 new liquid lipsticks are coming, dose of colors owner Anna, snapped about them.
Here are 3 shades from the 12!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 7, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> 12 new liquid lipsticks are coming, dose of colors owner Anna, snapped about them.
> Here are 3 shades from the 12!
> View attachment 56832



About damn time!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 7, 2016)

12!!! omg. finalllyyy. favorite formula. <3


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 28, 2017)

So far five have been released:

* Campfire
* Cold Shoulder
* Los Anjealous
* Rosebud
* Supernatural

Has anyone bought yet? I'm interested in Cold Shoulder and Los Anjealous, but I need one more to get that shipping lol


----------

